# Divergence - by Matt L.- (~BHM/~BBW, Imagery, Romance, ~SWG)



## Matt L. (Sep 5, 2012)

_~BHM/~BBW, Imagery, Romance, ~SWG_ - Two former high schoool classmates kindle a relationship 

*Divergence
by Matt L.​*
*PROLOGUE *

Timothy Waltz had moved with his family to the elite Chicago suburb of Morton Grove during his senior year of high school. 

Tim wasnt bad looking though somewhat overweight and too some degree nerdy. His brown hair was short and neat, black glasses over his mildly handsome features that were sparsely coated with acne. Though quiet in temperament and adapting to an unfamiliar turf, Tim was as expected welcomed into the established clique reserved for the brainy-milquetoast champions of academics. 

They mainly entertained themselves with video games, comic book conventions and science fiction movie marathons among other hobbies deemed stereotypically fitting such young men. 

Females for the most part were out of the question. Many of the nerdy gals were smitten with the hunks who wouldnt say excuse me as they hurried through their pack; likewise most of Tims friends daydreamed about being recognized by the eye candy they so avidly admired.

As it was with Tim.

Beth Anne Edelstein was a breathtakingly voluptuous beauty with wavy golden blond hair and alluring features. Likewise her hourglass figure appeared nothing less than flawless in anything she wore. 

Tim first became acquainted with Beth Anne, who considered her given name Elizabeth too ritzy, in home room and later on, was overwhelmed with joy when she just happened too be a member of his English literature class.

Beth Anne wasnt like most of her materialistic friends who ignored anyone outside their privileged rank. Bubbly and energetic, Beth Annes social circle included just about anyone. Even the chubby gals who were generally thought of as social pariahs. 

Theyd often exchange hellos and acknowledgements of that type. Besides the fact of Tims abnormally shy demeanor, they floated in diverse social groups. Why try starting a conversation when one of her cool friends would eventually interrupt? 

However, Tim routinely arrived at school early, anxious to see Beth Anne and hopeful in regards of abstaining from his shyness long enough to say something other than hello.

While Tim and his friends launched an anti-prom party, very few females in attendance, Tim vividly imagined Beth Annes beauty at the event and envious of that lucky jerk William Osborne, who just happened to be her steady.

Tim lost complete contact with Beth Anne after graduation; the summer before he was off to college slowly dragged by and he questioned if hed ever see her again.


*PART ONE: ONE YEAR LATER*

The brown brick building located in Morton Grooves old district had originally been a saloon but ever since renovations never seemed to cease. Cement steps, wide doorway and vintage wind chimes rendered the now cozy family style restaurant a nostalgic flavor.

And as it happened, Tim had finished his first semester of college and back home on break, ventured to the eatery with his pals, Marty Milner and Ryan McClory.

Coming directly from the movies and casually attired in nothing too exceptional, the friends loosely discussed the film they saw and made plans for the weekend.

The waitress was a mature woman, the stereotypical waitress one could imagine. Big blond hair, the inferior dye unable too conceals her brown roots, and her powder blue uniform snugly wrapped over her pudgy figure.

Nothing paramount occurred, the young men ordered and ate their meals while lost in their carefree banter; until they were about to leave and the next shifts waitress strutted through the door.

Even then she went unnoticed, though the older waitress snapping, Youre late!, seized their attention. It was Beth Anne, just as Tim remembered her.

Her glistening blond mane bouncing over her shoulders, illustrating her beauteous features while her luscious hourglass figure adequately filling out the blah blue uniform.

The guys sat silently, drinking in her enticing appearance, feet upward until their eyes focused on her lovely face. Tim was especially mesmerized, releasing an awkward sigh that corresponded with his rubbery knees. 

I know Im late! Beth Anne retorted as she grabbed her check pad. It couldnt be helped.

Whatever, the mature waitress grumbled back.

Hey, isnt that Beth from high school? Marty softly suggested to his crew, Man, she still looks totally babe-u-licious.

What ya expect, Ryan interjected his opinion, Graduation was only a year ago, how much could she change?

Marty exerted a comical grin as he swerved toward Tim, You had such a colossal crush on her. Why not walk over and say hello?

Tim adjusted his eyewear, his voice cracking under pressure, Yeah right, I doubt she remembers me.

Couldnt hurt, Ryan replied, Look at it this way, if she doesnt remember you, no big deal but if she does, imagine what it could lead too.

Tim slithered downward in the booth, placing his hands over his chubby belly, he shared his pessimistic stance. 

It could lead to nothing. Girls like Beth Anne dont go for guys like me. Anyway, shes probably still with that bonehead Osborne. I hate that guy.

However, Marty argued too the contrary, Realistically speaking, nothing probably will happen. If shes not involved with Osborne, then shes probably with another preppy sort of guy. Chicks like Beth arent on the market very long. But, what do you really have to lose? I mean, even if you became friends, shell have a number of friends she could introduce us.you to.

Ryan grabbed the check, Friends who dont exactly cater too guys like us, though_.

Tim clumsily brought himself upward, Though what?

I have to agree with Marty, Ryan commented thoughtfully, You have nothing to lose by saying hello.

Tim nervously wobbled in his seat, I dont know? Maybe next time were in here.

Marty good naturedly chuckled, Man, youre too inhibited for your own good. At the rate youre going, youll be a senior citizen by the time you get the courage to ask her out.

Tim uncomfortably wheezed, Alright. You guys gonna hang around while I do it?

Marty climbed out of the booth, Youre on your own, big guy. Well be waiting outside.

Tims friends paid the bill and deserted him, waiting outside as planned.

The young mans posture deflated as he longingly gazed over Beth Anne, struggling with his self-doubts though uncompromisingly smitten with her. 
He finally removed himself from the booth and wiped away the wrinkles in his plaid button down shirt before strolling over to her.

Beth Anne was behind the service counter, preparing fountain drinks, and even Tim couldnt deny how the mundane uniform emphasized her shapely hindquarters.

Tim softly chuckled. Realizing that the waitress gig and dull looking uniform made Beth Anne appear normal, well normal compared too the usual type of high maintenance chicks. Tim found his nerve and advanced to the opposing side of the counter, although apprehensively wheezing first.

Beth Ann gaily paraded from behind the counter, holding a tray of soft drinks, she glimpsed over Tim and chirped with a wide smile, Be right withcha!

Tim leaned on the counter as he watched Beth Anne deliver the soft drinks to her customers and then marched back to him.

What can I do you for? Beth Anne asked in absolute perkiness.

Tim was caught off guard when Beth Anne paused in her tracks and cautiously studied his appearance.

Recognition was dismal on her part but she did remember going to high school with him.

What a minute? Beth Anne grinned, Didnt you go too Vanderbilt?

Tom, isnt it? Beth Anne questioned in a bubbly tone.

No um, Tim. Tim Waltz, we..were in some classes tou.together like English lit and um

I thought you looked familiar, Beth Anne giggled. 

Tim awkwardly stood his ground, thoroughly captivated with Beth Annes incredible beauty.

Beth Anne pushed back her dazzling mane while holding the empty tray against her hip, Do you know what youd like to order or would you like a menu?

I already ate_, his voice cracked but he continued, I was with my friends, sitting over there, I guess you didnt see us, I just wanted to say hello.

Thats cool! Beth Anne chimed, though in actuality it felt completely indifferent. 

Tim nervously grinned, Well um, it was nice seeing you and everything. 

Beth Anne crinkled her nose as she squinted, Its always nice seeing a Vanderbilt alumni.

Gliding the tray over her tummy, Beth Anne continued,  I usually work the late shift and the place gets kinda of empty, so feel free to stop by anytime and we can chat. 

Tim cleared his throat but yet squeaked, Really?

Orders up! came a sharp call from the back.

Beth Anne resumed her duties, telling Tim while energetically moving toward the windows threshold aligned with the kitchen, Thats your decision, I volunteered the invite! 

Tim momentarily and quietly observed Beth Anne at work before ambling out of the restaurant.

While the young men walked to Martys car, Tim ran through the details and was adequately congratulated.

See, Ryan told Tim as he humorously punched his upper arm, You said hello and everything was cool. When do you plan on stopping by?

Tim elevated his eyebrows, Thats a good question.

And true to character, Tim overanalyzed the situation, first saying I cant visit her too soon, shell think Im in love with her. 

~AND 

Beth asked me to visit her at work rather than dropping by her home. She has no real interest in me and was just being nice.

Dont over think, man! Ryan blurted, Give it a few days and nonchalantly stop by like it isnt a big deal.

Marty concurred, Ryans on cue, thinking it over too much will only make you even more nervous.

Tim acknowledged his friends, I sort of overreact a little, huh?

Marty smirked, A little?

Thus the friends hung out together the remainder of the evening, drinking cola while discussing Tims shyness and the duration of time before visiting Beth Anne.

In fact, Beth Anne was the main topic of discussion for a few days. 

While socializing in Martys pleasantly remodeled basement, a couple things were agreed upon.

Tim shouldnt visit Beth Anne on a Friday or Saturday night since the restaurant would probably be busy. He shouldnt talk about himself and meticulously focus on her in order too shows hes attentive. And Tim should wear suitable clothes, stylish but garments that would help conceal his girth.

Martys sister overheard the entire conversation while watching TV in the adjoining room. Actually she was eavesdropping but she wouldnt admit to it. 

Elena was a year older than her brother, a pleasingly plump young lady with flowing chocolate brown and adorable features. 

The three gentlemen quit speaking as Elena sashayed into the room; the looks she got from this display only encouraged her to broadcast her opinion.

You guys are really something; I know my brothers a dork but I had a little hope for you two.

Marty sighed, heaving his body upward, he informed Elena, This is a private conversation, alright. Go back to your movie.

Elena swayed toward Tim, her cheeks inflating with her smile, You wanna listen to these losers or do you want some real advice.

Tim glimpsed over at his friends, Couldnt hurt, right?

The whimsical expression plastered over Elenas pretty face subsided and her voice became abruptly stern. Dress in what you always wear, youre going for a meal not on a date. If you look too polished, youll make her feel uncomfortable. And dont stay very long, just long enough to share a few anecdotes or else she might get bored or annoyed. And um, too much attention will scare her off.

Sounds logical too me, Tim agreed.

Elena brought her hands over her hips, Watch her body language, if shes interested in you, shell hint at it.

Tim shook his head, Thanks, Elena, I really appreciate the advice.

Elena advanced toward Tim, Youre a nice guy, Tim. Just be yourself and stop listening to my brother and youll do fine. 

Tim repeated his gratitude while rubbing his belly; Elena smiled. Glad too be of service.

However, on her trek back to the other room, she paused in her steps as she released a soft giggle, Ive known Beth through a few mutual friends, probably since 8th grade and I can assure you, youve no reason to worry about your weight.

Elena had existed the room and Marty gawkily questioned, You think Beth Anne likes chubby guys?

Tim warily replied, Maybe Elena meant Beths not shallow?

Ryan chuckled, Ive never seen her out with a guy whose overweight, take Bill Osborne for instance, hes not at all stocky.

Eventually Tim joined Elena in the other room and inquired about her parting comment.

Elena was exceptionally ambiguous when she told Tim, I only know Beth through friends and the times I did see her, she was always nice and friendly.

I guess shes not all that superficial then? Tim surmised.

Superficial, nah, Elena grinned, A little vain, somewhat materialistic but superficial, not a chance.

******************************************

The next evening Tim took the leap and visited Beth Anne. Clothed in a basic black T-shirt and rumpled blue jeans, Tim looked nothing out of the ordinary with exception of overdoing it with the VO5 borrowed from his dad. 

Brannigans Family Style Restaurant was sparsely roomed with patrons. A couple of truck drivers, an older couple and a few high school age customers who shuffled out of the place moments after Tim arrived. 

Tim hesitated before finding a booth or table to sit. However, Beth Anne meandered over to him and suggested the booth closest to the door. This in turn caused Tims analytical mind to work overtime. Why this booth and not one farther in the back?

Tim politely nodded and took the booth, Beth Anne humming as she walked away, Be right back.

Beth Annes appearance was delightfully delectable. Her golden blond mane canvassing her shoulders, a hint of makeup accenting her charming features and her blah blue uniform unable too blemish her curvaceous figure. 

Tim was surely surprised when Beth Anne slid into the other side of the booth and welcomed him with a peachy smile, Hope you dont mind sitting here. This way, I can get a look at whoever is coming in or going out.

Tim swallowed a mouthful of air, Thats cool.by all means

Beth Anne removed her check pad, Figure out what you want or do you need a few minutes to decide.

There was an undiluted serene timbre too Beth Annes voice, like they werent acquaintances but rather, good friends.

Tim nodded, Yeah, just a milkshake, chocolate would be good, large, a large chocolate shake.

Tim couldnt mask his nervous behavior, Beth Anne certainly picked up the vibes and fluttered her big doe eyes, You dont spend a lot of time with many girls do you?

Tim jumbled his words as he admitted, Not strange girls, not that youre strange, I mean girls who arent strangers.

Beth Anne rested both elbows on the table and placed her chin over her hands, Then we better get acquainted or else our conversations are going to be terribly one sided.

Tim nodded as Beth Anne removed herself out of the booth.

Im going to check on the other customers, then bring you the shake, Beth Anne chirped. 

A few minutes later Beth Anne returned with the shake.

Youre not in a hurry? Beth Anne brilliantly smiled.

Tim nasally replied, No, not really.

Beth Anne casually explained that she wanted to finish some of her prep work, then shed have time to chat for a while barring any new customers. Naturally Tim was on board and Beth Anne went about her business.

Tim quietly sat in the booth, enjoying his milkshake and observing Beth Anne waiting on customers and taking care of as much prep work as possible. Occasionally she would glimpse back at Tim and acknowledge him with a nod and smile. 

Tim nervously pondered over several topics for discussion, fearful that he would come off as a genuine nerd. 

Tim had finished his shake and was idly daydreaming about being on an official date with Beth Anne when he noticed her on the other side of the counter near a glass display case which was reserved for sweets. Beth Anne opened the case and withdrew a modest slice of cheesecake. After checking if the cook or busboy was anywhere near by, she proceeded to wolf down the cheesecake in two bites.

Tim softly giggled in amazement. If anything, this made Beth Anne appear much more normal. Well, normal for a preppy knockout. Seeing Beth Anne devouring the dessert made Tim feel a bit more comfortable, he could relate to her as an equal. 

Tim unconsciously dropped his hand to his stout belly. Well, almost an equal. 

Beth Anne wiped her lips and fingers off with a napkin and after making a stop over to the cash register too pays for the cheesecake, roamed over to Tim.

How was the milkshake?

Tim tilted his head, Very good, I really liked it. Thank you.

Beth Anne leaned into Tims direction, Im going to grab a cup of coffee, want anything else before I join you?

Yeah, actually. I um, noticed you have a fondness for cheesecake, may I please treat you too another slice?

Beth Anne swerved at her womanly hips and covered her mouth while releasing a girlie-girl giggle, You didnt see me devouring that chunk of cheesecake!

Tim nodded with an absentminded smile.

Beth Anne turned toward the glass display case situated behind the counter.

I really shouldnt, Beth Anne admitted, But since youre treating.

Beth Anne gallivanted toward the counter, singing out, Anything for you?

I wouldnt mind a cup of coffee!

In a few minutes Beth Anne was seated in front of Tim and he watched as the cheesecake vanished between her lips.

A sensual splinter glared from Beth Annes pretty green eyes, she apparently enjoyed the tasty snack.

Beth Anne began picking on the crumbs, squinting at Tim while informing him, I hate to tell you this but thatll be $4.95.

Tim candidly smiled, As long as you liked it, its worth every penny.

Beth Anne wrangled a strand of her golden mane around her finger, You know, youre very nice to me, especially since, well, we werent exactly friends in high school.

Tim shook his head, Thats alright, Beth Anne."

Beth Anne repeated her appreciation for the cheesecake, Tim causally repeating that it wasnt a big deal. 

Beth Anne smoothly prompted the chit-chat, the subject matter varied, high school the main topic though other items zipped in and out of the enthusiastic banter.

I feel a little bit terrible about not remembering you so well in school, Beth Anne commented at one point.

Thats alright, you hung out with the popular crowd, I was kinda in the background.

I have such wonderful vibes about you, Beth Anne grinned, You seem so totally nice, nice guys were usually ignored, thats probably why I dont remember you.

Tim nodded, though was completely caught off guard as Beth Anne softly giggled, But I imagine getting to know you would be a positive move on my part. 

Tim couldnt believe his extraordinary luck! Beth Anne Edelsen, the curvaceous beauty who hadnt taken notice of Tim in high school was now quite interested in him.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## Innocent Smoothie (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a great setup, can't wait to see where it goes!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Friend, Thank you for acknowledgement. I appreciate it.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## cohen (Sep 8, 2012)

good job, you put bbw in the title when there were no bbw's... you got a view and a post out of me that you didn't deserve... proud of yourself?... this culture really is shifting from bbw to bhm


----------



## Toby115 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow... Really, cohen? It is called "Part 1." Maybe that you do not know what that means. That happens. It is the first section of a series. Now, there will be a BBW. The character, Beth Ann, will gain weight and that weight will be documented by Tim, the main character. That documentation, along with the character interactions, is called "the story." As for getting a post out of you, well, that is your fault. You had to consciously type out every word, every period and then decide to post it. Maybe, just a thought here, next time you are unhappy about something, do not bother.

Matt L., great set-up, as always. Good to see a different kind of BBW story be posted by you.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello Cohen, 
It's the board's editor that adds the details concerning the story within the title, not your humble author. Toby115 called it right, and not giving too much away, there's female weight gain in the story. 

I hope you'll continue reading,
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello Toby115, 
Thank you for your remarks, I sincerely appreciate them. As you've noticed, this composition, as well as my two previous stories, are much more earthy, realistic stories. 
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 10, 2012)

Tim smiled, “I’m just pleased to see you’re so friendly, if I knew this in high school, I would have said more to you than hello.”

“You should have, I wasn’t that snobby,” Beth Anne winked. “My friends were but me, not so much.”

Beth Anne veered to the side of the booth and noticed a customer entering the restaurant, “Back to work, Tim.”

Beth Anne vacated the booth without another word said and attended too the customer. 

Tim contemplated the advice provided by Elena. Perhaps this would be a good time to leave.

Beth Anne was social and sweet, and seemed to enjoy his company. Nothing better than leaving on a high note.

As it was, the customer took his order to go, shortly thereafter Beth Anne rejoined Tim.

Beth Anne stood with a coffee pot in one hand, refilling their cups, the other hand holding a stalk of celery in which she was chewing.

Tim bobbled his head sideways, “Maybe we um, you probably have a ton of work too do, I should be going.”

Beth Anne placed the coffee pot on the table; far enough away from Tim too induce elbow room before she clumsily glided into the booth. Tim keenly observed her ample boobs tracing the table top, almost in slow motion and then bouncing as she straighten her posture. Tim questioned her cup size; she had to be a 38D? In reality Beth Anne wore a 36-C, but Tim was enthralled enough too ignore Elena’s advice and decided too hang around a little longer.

Beth Anne pushed back her wavy mane, munching on the celery though momentarily pausing to smile.

“I’m attending State college”, Tim instigated the second portion of the conversation. “It’s my second year…..you….um going to school too….um…also?”

Beth Anne shook her head, her voice merging with the crunchy sound of her nibbling, “I’m taking a few courses at Lindenhurst; I know it’s a junior college but I’m not making a lot of cash working here.”

Tim questioned about applying for financial aid and felt like a real jerk when Beth Anne replied, “I’m receiving financial aid.”

“My dad hasn’t worked in five years and though my mom is still working at the Sears warehouse, money is scarce. Most of it goes to pay bills or for cable.”

Tim brought his hand to his coffee cup, “I see. Your mom’s a secretary?

“No, she actually works on the loading dock”, Beth Anne moodily responded after snapping off a mouthful of celery. 

Tim realized not heeding Elena’s advice was a big mistake. However, he wanted to salvage the evening before parting company.

“I didn’t mean anything….I wouldn’t purposely offend you….”

Beth Anne leaned forward, “Who’s offended? My mom works hard and she’s a nice lady. You’ll like her.”

“Yeah I would.”

Interrupted again by a couple more customers and these people were staying, Tim hurriedly finished his coffee and was intending too call it a night. 

Beth Anne had just served the patrons their beverages when Tim approached her.

“I don’t mean too bother you but I think I’m going to pack it up and head back to the ranch.”

_“Ug, I sound like a major dork!” _Tim surmised, “_Why can’t I ever think of something cool too say.”_

Beth Anne stood speechless at first, and motionless with exception of bringing the serving tray over her tummy. Even her beautiful eyes seemed dry of emotion.

_“Man, what did I do now?” _Tim thought. 

Beth Anne then cracked an elongated smile, “Walk with me to the cash register and I’ll ring ya up!”

Tim trailed behind Beth Anne as she harmoniously chirped, “Getting reacquainted with you was definitely cool, Tim. You’ll stop by and visit me again?”

Tim tried sounding cool, “Happy is the rogue who keeps you company.” 

“You watch a lot of old movies don’t cha?” Beth Anne laughed.

Tim blinked, “How’d you know that?”

“Just a hunch!” Beth Anne replied.

They reached the cash register, Beth Anne insisting he was only responsible for the shake and cheesecake, the coffee was on the house.

“When’s the best time to visit you here?” Tim inquired.

Beth Anne puffed up her cheeks and exhaled, “Hmmm, I’ll give you my number, give me a call and I’ll give you my schedule.”

Tim was absolutely spellbound. The coolest chick at Vanderbilt high, who never really noticed him in school, was willingly handing over her phone number. 

“Yeah, okay”, Tim squeaked.

Beth Anne heartily chirped after giving Tim her phone number, “Give me a call tomorrow evening, I’m off work and will be hanging out all night with a friend.” 

Tim tilted his and grinned, Beth Anne Edelstein sounded more like a mousy type of girl who never received much attention rather than the popular kind.

The next night Tim did give Beth Anne a call and though the conversation was limited to around ten minutes, he was genuinely relieved it went smoother than he anticipated. 

“Kylie’s over, she’s my very best friend, and we’re about to watch the first Spiderman movie”, Beth Anne informed Tim, “”It’s like, the most totally romantic movie of all time.”

Tim cracked a half-smile; her geeky vocabulary was kind of cute. Obviously she was putting on a show for his amusement. After all in high school he did have the reputation of being somewhat of a nerd. 

Beth Anne subsequently mentioned, “We have plenty of munchies, frozen pizza, chips and onion dip and ice cream.” 

Beth Anne released a screeching sigh, “Tomorrow I’m back to carrot sticks and celery for snacking.”

Tim replied in earnest, “Just as long as you’re enjoying a nice evening with your best friend, the more power to you.”

“Gonna visit me this week at the restaurant?” Beth Anne inquired.

Tim acknowledged that it was on his agenda. 

“That is so fantastically cool!” Beth Anne’s voice echoing in a bolt of laughter. 

Beth Anne suggested coming by on Wednesday night since the manager was out bowling and they could socialize for a while. 

The conversation concluded as Tim agreed and Kylie was heard in the background, “Hey Beth! The Pizza is ready!”

.................................................................................

That Wednesday night, straight from his summer job at the supermarket, Tim ventured over to the Brannigan&#8216;s Family Style Restaurant.

Looking spiffier than usual with his hair slicked back, his face cleanly shaven and clad in a stylish dress shirt and khaki slacks.

Beth Anne was busy with customers when Tim made it to the eatery and her appearance caused Tim too release a milquetoast quality sigh.

Beth Anne happily blathered away with the customers, making small talk and suggestions on what to order. Oddly enough, there was an unmistakable high pitch squeaky tone too her voice. Did she sound like that in high school too?

However, Beth Anne looked the same as she did the previous evening Tim called upon her. 

Mostly anyway.

Though Beth Anne’s hourglass figure exemplified impeccability, her blond mane seemed a little less vibrant and there were a few pimples over her chin. 


Not that it really matter that much to Tim. Everyone deserves an off day and he didn’t exactly look like Kurt Russell. Besides, the most popular girl in school finally noticed him. 

Beth Anne signaled over to Tim with a cheesy smile and within a few minutes was able to briefly join him.

“Busier then usually tonight”, Beth Anne sighed while wiping back a loose curl, “But as soon as the place quiet’s down, we can visit.”

Tim nodded, subsequently asking, “Have a nice evening with Kylie?”

A ridiculous smirk puffed up Beth Anne’s cheeks, “Oh yeah! After the movie we had a pillow fight in our underwear!”

Tim’s startled expression prompted Beth Anne too gawkily laugh, “Only kidding, us girls really don’t do that!”

Beth Anne’s laughter concluded with a loud snort!

“What about a cup of coffee? It’s on the house!” Beth Anne civilly proposed.

“I’d like that”, Tim nodded, “But could I drink it here instead of on the house.”

Beth Anne raucously giggled as she strolled over to the counter, “You’re so funny!”

Again the laughter concluded with a snort.

“_Maybe she has a recessive nerd gene that didn’t manifest until now_?” Tim silently surmised.

Beth Anne checked up on a few customers before returning to Tim with the coffee.

Beth Anne’s eyes twinkled as she gazed over him, “You look very sharp today, Tim.”

Tim sipped his coffee before relating, “I’m just coming off work but I also wanted to look nice for you.”

Beth Anne placed both hands over her heart and heaved a captivated sigh.

“You are so sweet”, Beth Anne warmly smiled as she fluttered her eyes, “A lot of guys wouldn’t get all dressed up just to visit some girl.”

“You’re not just some girl”, Tim firmly replied.

A faint shade of red invaded Beth Anne&#8216;s cheeks as she blushed.

Tim was in the deep end of bewilderment. Beth Anne was a stupendously babe, one of the most popular girls in high school. What was up with her acting like a comical interpretation of a nerdy chick deprived of male attention?

Beth Anne held her hand to her hip and slanted toward Tim, “Look over the menu and think about what you’ll have, I’ll be back as soon as possible.”

Tim shook his head.

It wasn’t very long before Beth Anne strolled back to Tim. 
“Make up your mind on what you wanna have?”

“I think I’ll have the corn beef sandwich and fries.”

Beth Anne withdrew the pencil behind her ear, “Sure, anything else?

“Nah, I’m good with that”, Tim responded with a dash of surprising bravo, “What about you? Can I treat you too anything?”

Beth Anne beamed a content smile. “I ate before coming here, so I’m good.”

“You seemed to like that cheesecake”, Tim smiled as he scanned the menu, “Or perhaps something else?”

Beth Anne brushed her hand over her flat tummy; a weird smirk pounced over her face, “I’m not sure; I had kind of a big meal before I got here.”

“It’s up too you but I would really like to treat you too something”, Tim courteously remarked.

Beth Anne released a girlie-girl giggle, “Why not!.”

Beth Anne waited until the few remaining customers had left the restaurant when she brought Tim his order and plopped down in the opposite side of the booth.

Beth Anne wide eyed gazed over the cheesecake with a mischievous little grin, “This looks so delicious, I really appreciate it, Tim.”

Tim casually stated as he bit into the sandwich, “No big deal.”

Beth Anne sampled the cheese cake, pushing back her bangs with her free hand, admitted, “No big deal for you but I&#8216;m pushing the limit with the calories this week.”

Tim chuckled, “I really doubt you need to worry that much about your figure”, he then tapped his round gut, “But me on the other hand.”

Again Beth Anne exhibited a fit of gawky laughter, “Pish-posh! You look perfectly fine! “ 

Tim sipped his coffee then nervously stuttered, “I dooo doo..do.”

A modest portion slipped between Beth Anne’s lips and she favored Tim with a delicate smile, “I like my guys with a little meat on their bones.”

Tim was amazed to say the least. Was Beth Anne attracted to him? 

A party of five entered the restaurant and this eclipsed the intriguing moment.

Beth Anne turned to Tim once she removed herself from the booth, “See ya in a few minutes, I’ll bring more coffee.”

Needless to say, it was a while before Beth Anne returned to Tim and cordially apologized.

“Can’t be helped”, smiled Tim.

Beth Anne refilled Tim’s cup and looking over him with an eccentric grin, sugary suggested, “We keep getting interrupted here, let&#8216;s get together on my day off.” 

Tim was completely caught off guard and for reasons that he couldn’t exactly comprehend, softly blurted, “I really like you.”

Beth Anne slowly nodded, a whimsical grin on her lips, “Glad to hear that!”

Tim embarrassedly smiled.

Beth Anne swerved toward the patrons and then rotated her attention back to Tim.“Got too get back to work but I’ll see ya in a few minutes.”
“”’ 

Eventually Beth Anne made it back to Tim, “If you&#8216;re still hungry, I&#8216;ll be glad to bring you another order of fries.”

Tim brought the coffee cup to his lips, “Don’t bother, I didn’t exactly come here for the food.”

Beth Anne giggled, “We can share!”

Beth Anne soon returned with a decent size portion of fries and swung her curvaceous form into the booth. 

Beth Anne pushed back her mane and reached for the fries with a comical smirk, “That cheesecake kind of aroused my appetite.”

Tim naturally nibbled on the fries as well.

Beth Anne leaned back in the soft cushions of the booth, daintily gnawing on a fri, “What are you doing Saturday afternoon?”

Tim cleared his throat, “Nuth’n..nothing, why?”

Leaning toward Tim, Beth Anne cheerfully buzzed, “I need too buy a dress for this engagement party, why not join me and we could have some lunch or something. 

“I have work until one but I’ll be free afterward.”

“Then it’s a date!” Beth Anne screeched before gobbling away a handful of fries.

Did Beth Anne say date? Tim was beyond flabbergasted. His dream girl was actually asking him out.

But what was up with the sporadic squeaky sound of her voice? Tim then thought, “Who cares, I’m going out with Beth Anne Edelstein!”

Tim stayed for a little less than an hour as they conversed over a wide assortment of items. Nothing too profound, just laid back chit-chat. 

Parting company was a long exchange as Tim stood by the cash register and paid for his meal and cheesecake. 

“I really like being around you”, Beth Anne told Tim, “I feel so relaxed in your company, I can be myself.”

Tim cleared his throat, “Yeah, same here.”

Beth Anne escorted Tim to the door, wrangling a strand of hair while telling him, “We’ll meet up at 1:30 in front of Parkers department store over at the Gurnee mini mall. Then if you can put up with me shopping, we’ll have a late lunch or early dinner.”

Tim smiled, though with Beth Anne standing practically on top of him, felt very nervous, “Yeah…sure. Where’d you like to eat?”

“Anywhere but here”, Beth Anne replied.

Tim suggested Burger King which caused Beth Anne too giddily laugh, “Oh please no! Kylie and I eat so often at Burger King, we’re on a first name basis with the staff.”

Sub-consciously or not, Beth Anne briefly grazed her fingertips over her breasts, “We’ll dine elsewhere, maybe take a drive to the far end of town or out to Deerfield.” 

Tim nodded as Beth Anne planted her hand against his back, “In the meantime, give me a call Friday night, alright?”

………………………………..........................................

Tim was extremely dumbfounded that Beth Anne seemed so fond of him. He was just a chubby-shy-nerdy guy and she was probably one of the most beautiful-popular chicks he had ever known.

Maybe opposites do attract?

Unsurprisingly, Tim sought answers from his friends, though they were likewise perplexed. 

“Don’t question it”, Ryan told Tim, “Just run with it. Beats the hell out of me why but she seems too like you.” 

Marty was on the same page, “From what I remember from school, Beth wasn’t a flirt, so I say she probably has some interest in you.”

Tim shared his doubts, stating that Beth Anne didn’t date guys like him, preferring guys in her own league. After a while Tim visited Elena who was in the laundry room. Maybe she could come up with a clue why this popular beauty seemed interested in such an unimpressive type of guy. 

Elena was adamant, “Like ask her.” 

“I couldn’t do that”, Tim admitted. 

“I’ve known you for a while”, Elena explained while tossing in a load, “You’re a nice guy, a bit of a slouch but still you have a number of admirable traits. Perhaps there’s something about you that she finds lacking in other guys.”

Elena made way to the stairs, “You gotta be yourself and be nice to her.”

Tim trailed a few steps behind, “Since when did you ever know me too be a jerk?”

Elena whirled around, “Never, but the opportunity might come around.” 

As Elena marched up the stairs, Tim squeaked, “I really wish you stopped confusing me!”

Tim caught up with Elena in the Kitchen, “Could you please enlighten me a little? Why would I be a jerk to Beth Anne?”

Elena removed a cola from the fridge, “The babe seems to like you, get to know her, see if you like her back.”

“I do like her!”, Tim gawkily screeched. 

Elena strolled by Tim, “You’re infatuated with your high school crush, get back to me when you know more about her.”

Tim shrugged his shoulders and then rejoined his friends.

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (Sep 13, 2012)

really enjoying this, cant wait for the cheesecakes to show on her figure


----------



## Tad (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, lots of interesting plot hooks coming out now


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello Ssaylleb,
Thank you for commenting on the story, I'm glad you're enjoying it,
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello Tad, 
I appreciate the feed back, I'm delighted you're intrigued with the story.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 15, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE PART TWO*

Tim stood under the emerald green awning of the nostalgic Parker&#8216;s Department Store. 

Looking presentable in a short sleeved shirt and baggy blue jeans; and this time he took it easy with the VO-5. 

Tim leaned up against the ash white brick building, holding onto his elbow, his eyes surveying the variety of people up and down the street on the lookout for Beth Anne.

There she was, maneuvering toward him with an energetic strut. Tim slowly made tracks to Beth Anne, scrutinizing her appearance like he had never seen her before.

Her blond mane was set in clumsy manufactured braids; discount quality eyeglasses perched on her nose and her alluring features was blemished with a few more pimples. 

Otherwise she appeared no different.

Beth Anne was wearing a white with blue pinstripes cotton blouse and blue jeans. The garments applauded her curves, corresponding too her appearance in high school.

“Hey you”, Beth Anne snickered in a sort of squeaky timbre. She then cleared her throat, “Been waiting long?”

“Not at all”, Tim remarked as they strolled side by side to the department store.

It was apparent Beth Anne&#8216;s face was sans cosmetics, unlike the times Tim saw her at the restaurant. Even though, Beth Anne radiated a natural beauty, even the small amount of pimples over her cheeks and chin couldn’t spoil her appearance.

“Wore my glasses today”, Beth Anne softly told Tim, “I know they make me look like a dork but my contacts were starting too irritate my eyes.” 

“You look fine, really”, Tim acknowledged Beth Anne with an impartial smile.

“And in case you haven’t noticed”, Tim added as he gestured to his glasses.

Beth Anne tilted her head, “Yeah but glasses compliment your looks.”

Like a gentleman, Tim opened the door for Beth Anne, “Thanks but really, you look very pretty.”

Beth Anne emitted a fractured form of purring, “You’re so sweet.”

Tim was completely perplexed, since the other night at the restaurant, the crisp feminine sound of her voice would momentarily lapse into a geeky resonance. 

Upon entering the department store they made a beeline to women’s fashions. 

“I would have guessed you would have preferred going to the mall for a dress, isn’t this place kind of antiquated….um, you know, nothing particularly trendy.”

Beth Anne’s voice resonated a creakily timbre, “Oh about the mall…”

She then cleared her throat and continued in a much more composed tone, “Never really liked shopping at the mall, even when I hung out with Vanessa and the girls, everything’s too pricy and overly jazzy.” 

Tim stood on the sidelines as Beth Anne searched for a gown to wear at the engagement party.

“I have the perfect shoes for this one”, Beth Anne remarked as she finally selected a dress.

However, Tim was a little curious about the dress Beth Anne picked. 

Short sleeved with a white ruffled collar, the garment was orange in color, decorated with patches of brown and yellow. Not quite matronly but nothing a woman her age would wear, especially with her spectacular figure. 

Furthermore, the flowing material suggested that the gown was easily a size or two larger then her legitimate dress size. 

Tim didn’t bother asking her any questions concerning the gown; she probably had a solid reason for purchasing it.

Tim politely inquired where Beth Anne might want to dine since she had bought the dress and had finished shopping. 

“Not ready to leave yet”, Beth Anne revealed with a wide smile, “I want to check out the video games.”

Making a path to the electronics department, Beth Anne disclosed that she enjoyed playing video games and had for years. 

“We have much more in common than I thought”, Tim happily blathered, “What games do you like?”

Beth Anne buzzed through a list that genuinely impressed Tim. 

Tim couldn’t be more smitten, Beth Anne was a much more suitable match for him then he suspected.

Beth Anne wasn’t very excited with the various games that the department store had available but invited Tim to join her the next time she ventured out to Best Buy. 

“I don’t know how much you enjoy diner food”, Beth Anne asked Tim once outside of the department store, “But on Wallace Road there’s a nice diner, could I possibly persuade you for us to dine there?”

Tim was aware of the diner; he used to occasionally go there while in high school. The Burger Shack was its unofficial name, a place where the kids who slipped under the radar would frequently hang out. The nerds, metal heads, anyone who wasn’t among the elite. 

“I thought you might want too go to a nicer place”, Tim half-smiled, “Especially since you’re all dressed up.”

Beth Anne told Tim that it was up to him, but he wanted to make Beth Anne happy, “Sure Beth, we’ll go there.”

They took Tim’s car and within a few minutes arrived at the unobtrusive little diner. 

Tim wasn’t shy about his appetite and ordered a steak burger with fries while Beth Anne, who flipped flop several times on what to order, opted for a plain chicken sandwich. 

The conversation wasn’t that profound, though Beth Anne repeatedly told Tim how very pleased she was being able to share the day with him.

This put Tim in an extremely good mood and soon after finishing their meals, Tim suggested having a banana split. 

“The banana splits here are Gi-mongous!” Beth Anne gawkily giggled.

Tim leaned back in his chair, “Don’t worry, what you don’t finish, I will.”

“Not finishing it isn’t so difficult for me!” Beth Anne smirked.

Tim grinned, “Its nice too know a girl who embraces her appetite.”

Beth Anne half-smiled, “You’d think.”

Tim ordered a pair of bananas splits and they were just as large as Beth Anne said. Almost twice the size of most restaurants or ice cream shops.

Grabbing her spoon, Beth Anne wholeheartedly dug into the dessert, emitting an ecstatic sigh with the first bite.

“Glad to see it meets your approval”, Tim chuckled. 

Beth Anne spoke between bites, “Golly! If my therapist learns of this, wow. I’d get such a scolding.”

Tim jerked back his head, his glasses sliding downward, “Therapist?”

Beth Anne nodded, “Yeah. But what the heck, I feel very comfortable around you and anyway, it’s no big deal so why should I keep it a secret. I’m a compulsive over eater.”

Tim blinked, “You don’t look like an over eater.” 

Beth Anne rolled her eyes and awkwardly grinned, “Well, I’m wearing a panty girdle; my tummy’s a little bit pudgy.”

Tim’s voice cracked, “I’m totally sorry, Beth Anne. I didn’t mean to purposely sabotage your diet.”

Beth Anne gobbled up a whopping portion, speaking while chewing, “Don’t be. It’s alright…”

“If I had known, I wouldn’t have suggested the banana splits”, Tim dutifully volunteered, although inwardly not really upset. 

Beth Anne wobbled in her seat yet continued consuming the ice cream, “In all honesty, I’ve always had a difficult time managing my weight. You were a late arrival at Vanderbilt, trust me, you wouldn&#8216;t have recognized me freshman year.”

Tim acknowledged the fact, “I didn’t attend Vanderbilt until my senior year.”

Beth Anne diligently disclosed her story, steadily devouring the dessert in the process.

“I was always on the chubbier side, just like my mom and sisters. Never really put much thought of dieting back then, wasn’t concerned about my weight. But during my sophomore year, I had my share of ridicule because of my weight, not only me but many of the other not so trim girls. That summer I worked the weight off, it was very hard but I so wanted to fit in with the popular girls. Nobody ever made fun of them because of how they looked and I wanted too look just like them. Come junior year and I lost enough weight, dyed my hair and started wearing contacts. The difference it made. I managed too drop an extra ten pounds before senior year, that’s how you remember me, right.”

Tim nodded with an absentminded smile though his remarks were distorted by sheer nervousness, “Yeah, you looked stunning, not that you don’t look amazing now….” 

Tim paused and bluntly asked, “And you’ve kept the weight off?”

Beth Anne let loose an awkward giggle, “Not really.”

She sighed, then explained while she continued feeding, “Just before prom wouldn’t you know it, the pounds crept back. Not a lot but enough that I had to wear a girdle under my prom dress. Over that summer my figure acquired a little more padding and Billy Osborne dumped me because as he put it, I was getting to be a fatty. After that, I was a wreck and gained even more weight.”

“Oh man”, Tim softly wheezed, “That’s awful. What a jerk, he didn’t know what he had.”

“We’re on the same page”, Beth Anne vehemently retorted. “Stupid of me getting involved with such a shallow guy but still, he could have shown more class.”

Tim listened as Beth Anne concluded, “It was at my sister’s wedding when not even one guy asked me too dance that I decided too get professional help and bring my appetite under control.”

“I’m like the worst example for male companionship”, Tim’s benevolent expression equaled his affectionate tone, “But if you need moral support, I’ll diet with you.”

Beth Anne slurped away an extra large spoonful, “Nah, I’ll be alright. Let’s just enjoy our afternoon.”

Tim’s hand circled his big belly, “No, if you have to diet, I’m going to diet too.”

Beth Anne brought her hand over Tim’s, You’re very sweet and I appreciate it but it’s cool.”

“I like you Tim because around you I can be myself”, Beth Anne smiled while running her fingers down her braid, “Let’s not talk about dieting or weight anymore, anyway, I have another favor to ask you.”

Tim nodded with a broad smile, “Sure, Beth Anne, what is it?”

Beth Anne straighten her posture, “Kylie is throwing together a barbecue next Saturday and I’d feel like a total hobo if I went alone. Would you mind escorting me?”

“Would I?” Tim laughed, “Yeah, I’d love too!”

Beth Anne bounced in her chair, “That would be so cool! Thank you!”

Though Tim was now privy to Beth Anne’s history, he wasn’t used to her excited behavior, much like a chick who had never been popular. 

Thus he diplomatically inquired, “Nothing personnel, Beth and not that I don’t think it’s a privilege going to the barbecue with you but….”

Beth Anne squeaked, “But what?”

“I would think a beautiful girl like you would have a lot of boyfriends, yet you asked me. Girls like you don’t ever date guys like me.”

Beth Anne inflated her cheeks and then pouted, “I’m not all that popular Tim, not anymore. I only dated one guy after Bill and it didn’t last very long.”

“I keep putting my foot in my mouth”, Tim timidly apologized, “I’m sorry.”

Beth Anne returned to the banana split, sloppily in motion, “I’m much different than you remember me. In high school, yeah I was popular and beautiful.”

“I still think you’re beautiful.”

Beth Anne cracked a geeky smile, “Really?”

A confused Tim shook his head, “Yeah, you don’t think so?”

“In the right clothes maybe.”

“I’ll never understand women!” Tim announced, “You’re breathtakingly gorgeous.”

Beth Anne bobbled her head, warbling in a high pitch drone, “Thanks, so you’ll take me?”

Tim was a tad surprised at her insecurity and firmly replied, “Yes, it’ll be my pleasure.”

Changing the subject just a tad, Tim brought up Beth Anne’s former crew, “It’ll be nice to see Vanessa and the other members of your clique, even though they never really spoke to me in school.”

Beth Anne giggled, “Silly, they’re not my real friends, I haven’t seen most of them since around graduation.” 

“Really?” Tim asked. 

Beth Anne nasally exhaled before sharing the details, “I only hung out with those girls during high school because it was necessary for my status in that clique. Most of them were way too materialist for me too handle, especially now. Have you seen Vanessa lately?” 

Without waiting for a reply Beth Anne then blurted with obvious disdain, “She’s so thin and high maintenance, you’d think she was a model.”

Beth Anne finished the banana split but continued chewing on the spoon, “My friends, my real friends are much more down to earth; you’ll like them.”

“If they’re anything like you, I’ll love them”, Tim grinned.

Beth Anne folded her hands over her tummy, “I think you will. Hey, wanna go to the movies?”

Tim leaned in toward his girl, “If that’s what you would like, sure. Anything special you want to see?”

Beth Anne gently tapped her cheek with the spoon, “What about The Amazing Spiderman! I love superhero movies.”

Tim couldn’t be any more captivated with Beth Anne. She was genuinely sweet and unpretentious. Sharing many of the same interests was also a promising boon too their relationship.

Tim happily agreed. 

A perky smile brought dimples to Beth Anne’s cheeks and she suggested as she patted her tummy, “I think it’ll be to your advantage if you bought the tickets and I treat for the refreshments!"

(Continued in post 20 of this thread)


----------



## conversecurves (Sep 16, 2012)

This is getting good, I can't wait to see what you have planned for it!


----------



## The_Hero (Sep 16, 2012)

I notice every time he gets advice from Elena, Beth Anne gets a little bit plainer, nerdier and pudgier....thinking Elena is secretly casting a spell to make Beth Anne more relatable to our hero...

Might be better if instead of the acne, glasses, and suddenly poor fashion sense, she be similar in tastes as she was in High School and get gain weight over time...


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello Conversecurves,
I'm glad you're enjoying the story, thank you for commenting. 
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello The_Hero, 
Thank you for the remarks and I appreciate the feed back. This isn't a magical weight gain story and I don't want to give anything away. I hope you'll continue reading.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2012)

Each chapter leaves me waiting eagerly for the next one, to see what further twists you have in mind!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello Tad,
Thank you for the comment. Although I've posted 2 chapters thus far, I'm currently writing chapter 6, which will be long enough to submit in 2 posts, and kind of think the story will conclude in 10 chapters total.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 26, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE PART THREE*

Tim related to his friends the afternoon spent with Beth Anne, all but her therapy sessions and being an over eater. Marty was quite surprised that a budding romance was on the horizon, after all, Tim was a regular guy, Beth Anne was a mega babe. Ryan as well thought it was a little odd that their relationship was developing so quickly. However, both congratulated Tim and wished him the best. 

Tim was likewise surprised but couldn’t be more elated that things were going so smoothly between him and the preppy young woman who rung his chimes just by entering the room. 

“I want to share the news with Elena”, Tim informed Marty, “Is she around?”

Marty took his eyes off the TV, “I think she’s with her friends at Lucky’s.”

Lucky’s was a popular sports bar a short drive from Marty’s home.

Tim politely excused himself, telling his friends that he would be back and then drove over to the bar.

………A short while later and off to the side, away from Elena’s throng of friends, Tim championed his victory with Beth Anne but also inquired, “How come you didn’t tell me she used to be chubby?”

Elena sipped her beer, “Would that really have mattered?”

“Of course not!” Tim screeched.

Elena gazed into the mirror behind the bar, relished a sip of beer then resumed her conversation with Tim.

“Truth is, the love of your life used to be this geeky fat girl with dorky looking glasses and a continuous bad hair day. A lot of the kids made fun of her, carrying that stupid Power Rangers book bag didn’t help.”

“And you’re telling me this because?” Tim questioned as his fingers circled his glass.

Elena slid next to Tim, wrinkles forming in her brow, “I knew Beth back then; she was the nicest girl you’d want to know. I was plump too but handled it better than she did.”

“Wait a minute”, Tim snapped, “You don’t think I’d ever tease her or something?”

“I know you better than that”, Elena unwaveringly replied, “But this is something you need to think over before you get too deep with her. If Beth Anne was still a tubby, pimple faced girl when you first met her, would you have been so smitten with her?”

“Yeah, why not”, Tim confidently answered.

Elena ambiguously grinned, “Is that right? How many wallflowers did you court in high school, treat to pizza, send a Valentine to? Fact is, you might have been cordial but never expressed any special interest in them. Had Beth Anne been geeky and fat when you first laid eyes on her, she’d be a forgotten Vanderbilt alumni and we wouldn’t be having this conversation.”

Tim naturally expressed his opinion, “I’m not that superficial.”

“Ah contraire”, Elena lifted her eyes; “You’re full of crap. You liked Beth Anne because of how she filled out a sweater and her cute ass. So you know that she used to be overweight, so what? Maybe it’s not relevant too your relationship at the moment but what if she piles back on the pounds or gets even heavier. You willing to date her then?”

“You can’t think I’m not that….I’m not…I’m not that shallow, I like her…” Tim nervously screeched.

“Hey”, Elena grinned, “I know you’re a nice guy but Beth Anne needs a man. Are you willing to be her man if in a couple of years she’s heavier than you?” 

Tim nodded.

“I hope so”, Elena candidly stated. “She doesn’t deserve to go through anymore crap like she did with Osborne.”

Tim replied that he really liked Beth Anne, thus Elena gestured over her heart and serenely warbled, “Be clear that you like her for what’s in here and not what she looks like.”

Tim thanked Elena for her opinion and the advice though was interrupted as he as about to leave. 

“Hey, my counsel isn’t cheap, how’s about buying me a beer!”

………………………………........................................................................ 

It was Saturday and Tim, observing the directions given by Beth Anne, drove to her home. 

Tim looked nice, casually attired in a light colored short sleeved checkered shirt and gray slacks. 

The apartment building where Beth Anne dwelled with her parents was a modest brick building, extremely unobtrusive compared to the standard Morton Grove homes that were particularly luxurious.

Tim jogged up the flight of stairs, eventually reaching Apartment 2 B.
 
He knocked on the door and within minutes was cordially greeted by Beth Anne.

Beth Anne’s mane laid over her shoulders, chaotically curly, the golden blond hue was swapped for a blondish-brown shade. Her alluring features, glasses instead of contacts, had but a subtle array of cosmetics while a few more pimples had invaded her cheeks. 

The olive green spaghetti string T-shirt acutely depicted the fullness of her breasts that elusively wilted downward while exposing the slope of her squishy potbelly. Her khaki shorts, obviously hand-me-downs by their tattered condition, revealed the roundness of her fat tummy and her marginally thick thighs that were undeniably flabby. 

Beth Anne swerved her face toward the kitchen, effectively exposing her budding double chin.

“I’d like you to meet my mom!” Beth Anne hummed.

“Glad to”, Tim replied. 

Walking behind Beth Anne, Tim was favored with a view of her bloated hindquarters. 

“Mom, Timmy’s here!”

Tim couldn’t mistake the affectionate tone to Beth Anne’s squeaky warble, she was actually infatuated with him. 

Mrs. Estelle Edelstein was a pleasant looking woman, brown hair, gray at the temples, her 300-pound plus figure attired in a brown T-shirt and burgundy colored sweatpants. 

Mrs. Edelstein turned from the sink and wondrously smiled, “So you’re the young man who’s my daughter is keeping me up nights talking about.”

“Oh mom!” Beth Anne blushed as she dropped her head, pinching the flabbiness beneath her chin into a tiny yet official second chin.

“I’m happy to meet you, Mrs. Edelstein”, Tim smiled as he drew his hand toward her.

Mrs. Edelstein brought her hand to Tim’s, there was an authentic firmness in her grip.

“You’re just as nice a looking young man that Beth insisted you were”, Mrs. Edelstein beamed a gentle smile, “You seem like the real deal.”

After Tim remarked that he appreciated the compliment, Beth Anne informed him, “Sorry my dad’s not here but every Saturday he’s at the track.”

Tim acknowledged Beth Anne with a carefree grin, “That’s alright, maybe next time.”

Small talk ensued, nothing out of the ordinary and once Mrs. Edelstein excused herself to watch TV, Beth Anne invited Tim to take a seat, “Wait here, I’ll be right back.”

In less than a minute, Beth Anne returned and with her hands behind her back.

“I told you I used to be heavy”, Beth Anne conveyed to Tim, her voice timidly squeaking.

She bashfully rolled her eyes then continued, “And after I was dumped by Bill, I gained more weight. I thought you should see this, it’s me before I started seeing the therapist.”

Beth Anne extended her arm outward and presented Tim with a photograph.

Not the best quality snapshot, a bit hazy but it was a side view of Beth Anne in an oversized white T-shirt. Her long auburn hair drooping downward, exposing her chubby acne coated cheeks and double chin, likewise showing her hefty arms, amply proportion knockers and bulbous belly.

Tim glimpsed over the photograph and handed it back to Beth Anne.

“You’re overreacting, you look fine”, Tim affably remarked, “I think you looked unbelievably cute when you were chubby.”

“Aw, you are super-cool-sweet!” Beth Anne chortled, “I used to keep the snapshot on the fridge, kinda giving me motivation to diet but it wrecked my appetite.”

Tim unemotionally gazed at Beth Anne, surmising to himself, “Isn’t that the purpose?”

He was being clever, yet still inside himself knowing that she wasn’t all that perfect made her seem more down to earth and much more compatible in regards to his own personality and appearance.

Beth Anne emitted a squeal of laughter, “My brother in law said a naked picture would work better but I think he just wanted to see me naked!”

Within a few minutes they were off to Kylie’s barbecue, though not before Beth Anne furtively tossed the photograph into the trash. 

……………………………


Kylie’s home was a short drive from Beth Anne’s residence, situated in a recently developed section of Morton Grove where the cozy ranch styles houses emanated the tranquil ambiance of suburban bliss.

After exiting Tim’s car, Beth Anne brushed her hand against Tim’s, he immediately recognized her intention and he aptly seized her hand. Thus realizing Beth Anne considered themselves a couple, at least Tim hoped so.

Once in the backyard, Kylie greeted the pair, her eyes equipped with a glistening sparkle that matched her welcoming smile.

Beth Anne enthusiastically squeaked through the introductions, concluding with, “I’m so happy you finally get too meet.”

Kylie’s curly short black hair accented her round, pretty features, wire frame glasses situated over her nose, and her ears were decorated with earrings of opposing styles. Her chubby apple shaped figure was nicely attired in a standard black T-shirt that featured the Marvel Comics emblem and hot pink elastic shorts. 

“Nice that you could make it”, Kylie told Tim, then focused her attention on Beth Anne, “The food is being served, and later, you can check out that new Star Wars game I was telling you about.”

“Soooooo cool!”, Beth Anne squealed as she twisted Tim’s arm.

Kylie waved them on, and slowly introduced Tim too the other guests. 

The crowd was quite small, maybe ten people in attendance, all of whom Beth Anne considered her closest friends. All the females were pleasingly plump or quite chubby, except the lone skinny gal.

The guys were all a lot like Tim, stereotypical comic book geeks, naturally he was well accepted into their pack. 

On the menu, hot dogs and hamburgers, and Beth Anne wasn’t shy about her appetite. 

The evening advanced, Beth Anne nibbling on chips while taking on a tall lanky guy in some Soylent Green video game and Tim making the rounds, talking to anyone and everyone.

At one point Tim was talking to Kylie on the outer side of the back porch, a somewhat profound discussion concerning careers, goals and what place Beth Anne had in his life.

“I understand, you’re her best friend”, Tim warmly smiled, “You wanna make sure she isn’t hurt again.”

“Something like that”, Kylie giggled, “Well, that’s really the point. Beth might seem confident and stuff but she’s totally frail when it comes to her emotions and guys.”

Tim sipped his root beer, “Yeah, I um, noticed she gets a little bit excited whenever I compliment her.”

“You gotta understand, Beth Anne”, Kylie reached over and squeezed Tim’s knee, “One guy dumps her because she gained weight, another guy dumps her because she’s not losing the weight fast enough.”

“I had no clue, wow”, Tim squeaked.

“She’s easily flattered”, Kylie softly remarked, “Any kind of affection sends her.”

Kylie lifted her chin just as Tim chugged root beer, “I don’t mean too offend you but do you like Beth the way she likes you?”

Tim yanked his hand upward, preventing the soft drink from gushing from his mouth, swallowing before responding, “I knew…I thought….she likes me like I like her?”

Kylie giggled, “Why are you so surprised? The chick is hot and heavy for you? Can’t you tell or are you gay?”

Tim couldn’t hold back his cheesy smile , “I’ve always liked Beth Anne, I just wasn&#8216;t aware her fondness for me equaled my feelings for her.”

Kylie scratched her head, “She talks about you all the time, she’s really infatuated with you.”

It was then that the backdoor swung over and Beth Anne joined them. Clutching her swollen belly and with a quirky smirk on her face, she sarcastically hummed, “Whenever you’re ready you could serve the cake and ice cream.”

Kylie stood up and humorously retorted, “I didn’t know your arms were broken.”

Kylie swung her pudgy body back to Tim, “We’ll continue the conversation later.”

Beth Anne parked her duff next to Tim, dimples forming in her cheeks as she smiled, “What’s you been talking about or is it a secret?”

Tim glassy eyed gazed at Beth Anne, “Basically college and stuff. You never told me, what do you plan to do after college.”

Beth Anne took Tim by the hand, “Does that really matter?”

“I guess not, I was only curious.”

Beth Anne nodded, “Well, I never thought about a real career like a doctor or lawyer or anything. You’ll think I’m a silly heart but I wouldn’t mind just working as a waitress, part time that is, as long as I have a husband that loves me and a house full of kids.”

Tim lifted his eyebrows, Beth Anne had inadvertently put him in an awkward spot.

Although he was quite taken with her, he never imagined she was the domestic princess type.

Tim wheezed, “That doesn’t seem so silly but a girl with your potential could do about anything she imagined.”

Beth Anne shrugged her shoulders, “You’d think? But the truth of the matter is just having lots of kids and a man who I can snuggle up to on the couch is my idea of success.”

Kylie returned to the porch, giddily in laughter as she told Beth Anne, “Cake and ice cream is served, you don’t expect me to wait on you!”

Beth Anne briskly brought her body upward, running her fingers through Tim’s hair and then along the side of his face.

“Cake and Ice cream, sweetie!” she squeaked, “Care to join me?”

“Sure, love some”, Tim smiled as he reached out and took her hand.

……..

A while later and when Beth Anne deserted Tim for second helpings, Kylie approached him.

“She has an uncontrollable appetite”, Beth confidently conveyed, “You’re aware of that.”

Tim wholehearted chuckled, “So I see!”, then compliantly grinned, “My appetite isn&#8216;t so shabby either.”

Kylie sampled her modest scoop of ice cream, “Ah, you know seeing that therapist is a total waste of money.”

“How so?”

Kylie brought her body next to Tim, “I’ve known Beth a long time, long enough too know without a shadow of a doubt, it’s inevitable she’ll be heavy again.”

Tim tilted his head and softly giggled, “So what, I’m no lightweight myself.”

Kylie playfully elbowed his belly, “I’m not kidding.” 

Kylie brought the spoon to her lips, her rubbery second chin inflating as she slipped the ice cream into her mouth.

She then sampled another morals before relating, “I have the right as her best friend to ask, would you still be interested in Beth if she got totally fat?”

Tim courteously admitted, “My friend Elena asked me the same thing. I really care about Beth, I wouldn’t dump her if she put on a few pounds or got as big as a house.”

Kylie wrapped her arm around Tim’s neck, “That’s what I wanted to hear!”

On the drive home Beth Anne cheerfully buzzed, “I say you’ve been absolutely accepted by my friends, I hope you look them too!”

“Actually I do”, Tim wasn’t shy about his opinion, “They’re a lot better stock then your high school friends.”

Beth Anne gawkily laughed, “You know it!”

Tim pulled up on the street in front of Beth Anne’s apartment.

“I’ll walk you in”, Tim cordially proposed. 

Beth Anne gradually brought her body close to Tim, “It’s alright, just watch me from the car.”

Tim nodded, Beth Anne inched her face closer to his.

Beth Anne’s eyes twinkled, her lips curving into a delicious grin.

Tim understood Beth Anne wanted a good night kiss and through his nervousness, impetuously admitted, “I never kissed a girl before.”

Beth Anne sweetly hummed as she comically stated, “Neither have I.”

And then their lips locked.

(Continued in post 29 on page TWO of this thread)


----------



## strataadvance (Sep 26, 2012)

This story is so Unique. It is just a feel Good story with some weight-gain. Subtle. And Sweet. It makes me smile. Please keep going exactly the way you are.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for your very kind thoughts, I really appreciate them.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## NKT (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool and very real. This story has legs, I'm sure you'll keep it going. I'm really enjoying it. Great work!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for acknowledging the story and for the kind remarks. 

I have three already written chapters that need to be spruced up before posting. Chapter 6 is a very long chapter and I'm leaning toward to adding it to the forum in separate posts. I'll probably start writing chapter 7 Saturday night.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2012)

Really enjoying this super sweet story!


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you like it, thank you for sharing your thoughts.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## atcAlan (Sep 28, 2012)

Matt, I have been a fan of yours for a while. I really like the new style. This story is great and I look forwward to the next installments.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the acknowledgment, I appreciate it.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 13, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE PART FOUR*

The romantic relationship between Tim and Beth Anne continued to develop over the summer, spending almost every available moment together. A comic book convention, humorous debates on a wide range of topics, barbecues and late night video game marathons. 

Tim eventually met the rest of Beth Annes family and naturally Beth Anne was introduced to Tims family. 

Concerning Beth Anne; the metamorphosis continued

Beth Annes hair reverted back to its original auburn hue, the adult acne mildly increased, and her figure became inevitably softer once she stopped seeing the therapist and her voracious appetite returned. 

Autumns in the air tonight, Tim remarked to Beth Anne that late summer evening while taking a leisurely neighborhood stroll. Cant you smell it?

Beth Anne squeezed Tims hand, softly uttering Um, yeah, then happily went through details of the changes of the season much like a science teacher delivering a lecture. 

Beth Annes wavy mane was clipped rather short, depicting the negligible fullness of her beautiful features. Clothed in a very feminine purple colored top and burgundy sweatpants, the material stretched at her waist, a sliver of flab oozing over the waistband, while broadcasting the curvature of her plump tummy as well as the spurt of growth to her rear and thighs.

Ill miss you while youre at college, you made this summer so special, Beth Annes lips blossoming into a loving smile.

Me too, Tim responded, Were on the same page. But Ill write and give you a call at least once a week.

I know all about that, Beth Anne squeaked, then brushed her head against Tims upper arm, Thing is though, since dumping my therapist Ive gained some weight, I promise to try and slim down before youre back for break.

Tim swung around and embraced Beth Anne, Therell be no talk about that. You could be as chubby as ever, what would I care.

Youll be away at college with tons of pretty girls

Tim injected a spot of humor but was still adamant, And when has a pretty girl given me the time of day other than you. You could weigh 200-pounds and I know not one of them would equal your beauty.

Beth Anne gawkily giggled, Thats sweet but unrealistic!

The stroll continued, Beth Anne critically assessing her figure, I need to diet or buy new uniforms, my butt is getting huge and my thighs are heading for maximum density.

Tim cleared his throat, And I thought I overanalyzed everything, Im a rookie compared to you. Theres nothing wrong with your figure, so what if youre a little heavier.

Its buy a new wardrobe that I cant afford or dieting, dieting is more practical. I hope you understand?

Tim lightheartedly chuckled, Be what it may! If youre going to diet, so will I.

I appreciate the moral support, Beth Anne replied, But you dont have to.

Tim paused and softly announced, I want to, I want to do it for you. 

................................................

Time marched on

Thanksgiving arrived and Tim, too his word, dropped a meager seven pounds which somehow provoked a significant reduction of acne. Surprisingly, Beth Annes acne cleared up to a lesser degree; however, she managed to put on some weight. Nine pounds too be precise.

The couple did spend some time together but it was shortened by Tims obligation to his family and friends. A Bear's game and a bachelor party among other things. Beth Anne put on a brave face but she secretly felt terrible about their lack of time together. Naturally this stimulated her appetite.

By New Years Beth Annes weight escalated to 159-pounds, the flabbiness of her figure and her mismatched set of clothes making her appear heavier. However, Tim managed to drop another 10-pounds resulting in various other changes to his appearance. Tim upgraded his wardrobe, wore designer glasses and attentively managed his hair. The nerdy quality erased from his appearance, he now resembled the preppy type of guys who were exceedingly popular in high school. 

They did spend New Years Eve together at a small gathering held by Kylie. 
Tim looked every bit the model of an illustrious gentleman in a navy blue suit jacket over a multicolored sweater and gray slacks while Beth Anne was clad in a simple black hooded sweatshirt and red sweatpants. 

Tim embraced Beth Anne at midnight, his kiss smoldering with confidence as he tightly held her in his arms. He had obviously kissed her before but not with such gusto. 

The embrace broke and Beth Anne nasally giggled as she pushed up her glasses, I dont know what theyre teaching you in college but I approve!

Tim adjusted his hand over Beth Annes hips, subsequently kissing her again before admitting, Its the affection for you within my heart that inspires my kiss.

Beth Anne lifted her eyebrows and profoundly sighed, Ohh wow.

A short while later Kylie met up with Beth Anne at the refreshment table.

I dont know what got into your boyfriend but he looks like he works on Michigan Avenue!, Kylie good-humouredly remarked. 

Beth Anne nodded, Hes all spit and polished, huh?

Kylie gazed over at her unshaven, shabbily attired boyfriend who was playing video games, I wish some of Tim would rub off on Dan.

Beth Anne reached into a large bowl of chips, I know! 

Her voice then became corrupted with concern, Tim hasnt challenged me to one game since hes been back. You dont think hes changing into a prep?

Has there been any other changes? Kylie asked.

Beth Anne paused from nibbling, Not really, other than his clothes and stuff.

If he still treats you the same I wouldnt worry too much about it, Kylie told her.

..........................

Nothing out of the ordinary transpired through the remainder of Tims break. He spent a great deal of time with Beth Anne and was as attentive and sweet as ever. 

Back at school Tim routinely wrote Beth Anne and phoned her twice a week.

Tim was up on the latest parties and sporting events though mindful to his studies. 

Beth Anne hung out with her crew, mainly Kylie and decided to skip the winter semester at Lindenhurst Community College due too lack of cash. She took on a full time gig at the restaurant, switched to the day shift, and continued to gain weight.

....................................

Tim had just E-mailed Beth Anne and was about to shower when his roommate approached him.

Randy Rollinback was a charming all-American boy next door type who played as hard as he worked.

Thick black hair, chiseled features and adequately built, though many of the 
chicks on campus described him in more creative terms.

Doing anything special tonight?, Randy asked between sips of beer.

Tim tossed his T-shirt on the chair next to the computer, Nothing spectacular, just studying and watching TV, why?

Im meeting Sabrina for pizza, and shes bringing a friend. I wouldnt want her friend feeling left out coz shes with a couple.

You mean Sabrina whos built like a brick outhouse? Youre out matched, shell put you in the hospital.

And Id enjoy every minute of it, Randy laughed. But anyway, would you do me the favor?

Tim nodded, Sure, as long as you pay me the ten you owe me, and the next beer run is on you.

What if I pick up the tab for dinner and were squared, Randy breezily stated, You just handle the tip.

Tim ambled over to Randy and snared his beer, Anything else?

Alright, Ill be responsible for the next case of beer, Randy chuckled. 

Tim took a swig, handing the beer back to his friend.

Youre pre-law man, you need to work on those negotiation skills, then made tracks to the bathroom, Just remember I already have a girlfriend, so dont expect anything else from me other than being social.

Randys face took on a comical smirk, You might be influenced otherwise, shes quite the babe.

Oh yeah, whats this chick like? asked Tim.

Randy guzzled the remainder of his brew, Slim, athletic, shes on the volleyball team.

Thats not saying much, Tim casually remarked.

Randy tossed the beer bottle into the trash, I know this, shes from the same neck of the woods as you.

Tim leaned up against the doorway, Shes from Morton Grove?

Yeah, Vanessa something. Black hair, very pretty, nice personality though a little high maintenance. Does she sound familiar? 

Yeah, If were talking about Vanessa Sharpe.

Randy rubbed his head, I think thats her name.

.................................................................................

Vanessa Sharpe, Beth Annes former high school friend was a scrumptious looking vixen.

Her short black mane manufactured in trendy style accentuated the exquisite features of her diamond shaped face, a modest assortment of cosmetics, small silver earrings in place.

Vanessas wardrobe consisted of a posh burgundy colored silk blouse and pricy black slacks that complimented her svelte figure while designating her upper-class background.

Even the sound of her voice was chalked up with heightened eloquence. 

Randy made the introductions, adding Morton Grove into the mix. 

Did you go to Vanderbilt?, Vanessa politely inquired.

Tim admitted he did but that she wouldnt remember him.

I knew a lot of guys, Vanessa smiled, Are you so sure?

Werent you the little tart, Sabrina jokingly remarked. 

Vanessa turned to the voluptuous beauty clad in a figure hugging sweater and Gap jeans, I was very popular throughout high school, even the guys I didnt date liked me.

As the waiter led them to their table, Tim coolly told Vanessa, I was kind of an introvert back then, a real mess, you wouldnt have noticed me.

Vanessa slowed her pace, twisting at her waist, she studiously ran her eyes over Tim, A late bloomer, Im very impressed. 

The cheerful banter uninterrupted while partaking in Chicago style deep dish pizza and beer.

Later the foursome drifted into the cozy bar adjacent to the restaurant. 

Tim kept his faithful obligation to Beth Anne though it was quite difficult.
Vanessa flirted like a pro, brushing up against him, maneuvering her fingers over his shoulder.

Tim couldnt resist scrutinizing Vanessas sultry appearance, and she noticed.

Vanessa favored Tim with an inviting smile, reaching over she cupped his hand and tenderly massaged it.

Tim was heavily enticed but his better nature provoked small talk.

You still in touch with your Vanderbilt friends? Tim asked. 

Just Rachel and occasionally Candace. Ive lost track of Tina and Denise, though Ive seen Beth Anne once or twice since graduation.

Tim acknowledged Vanessa with a smirk, Yeah about Beth Anne.

Vanessa spoke over Tim, I ran into Beth Anne at Burger King, I think it was last summer. She didnt talk much, was with some geeky girl.

That would be her friend, Kylie.

Vanessa wrapped her arm around Tims, I guess our friendship wasnt that concrete or it would have lasted, though she was cool to hang out with in high school.

Tim wobbled his head sideways, about to mention he was dating Beth Anne when Vanessa pulled a pen out of her purse and grabbed his hand. 

Im giving you my number, Vanessa composedly announced as she scribbled over Tims hand, Give me a call whenever you like.

Tim half-smiled, Its nothing personnel, Vanessa, but Im involved with someone.

Vanessa planted her hand over Tims shoulder, Meeting a guy whose loyal to girl while miles apart is very rare. Although theres nothing wrong with a couple of friends getting together for a few beers.

Dontcha think? Vanessa winked.

Vanessa and Sabrina took off, Tim and Randy stayed for another beer.

Told you she was a babe, was she that attractive in high school? Randy inquired.

Tim sipped his beer before responding, Yeah, more so now.

She seemed to be into you or didnt you notice?

Tim shook his head, Yeah. If I wasnt attached, Id probably ask her out.

Probably?, Randy smirked, then boisterously laughed.


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 16, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE PART FIVE*

Tim was spending an extra lengthy phone conversation with Beth Anne that Valentine evening and had just finished quoting Elizabeth Barrett Browning, .I love thee to the depth and breadth and height my soul can reach. 

She had received Tims flowers and traditional Valentine card earlier in the day, though vocally conveying their sentiments was extremely special to Beth Anne. 

Beth Anne had sent Tim a card as well, featuring the Marvel Superheroes. Tim did indeed appreciate the gesture and the lighthearted poem enclosed. 

Not a day goes by when I dont think about you, Beth Anne serenely told Tim, Cant wait until spring break.

Same here, Tim admitted, Just a few more months and well be together.

The banter continued, reminiscing over their magnificent summer, movies and current events, the conversation unsurprisingly jovial.

Im going to an impromptu Anti- Valentine bash with Kylie and some friends, what plans do you have for tonight? Beth Anne inquired.

Randys out with Sabrina, so Ill be by myself, Ill have ample opportunity to study, Tim replied.

Nice to hear! Beth Anne squeaked.
Tim confidently asserted, Youve nothing to worry about, Beth Anne. Youre the only girl for me.

I know, I apologize for being so awfully insecure, Beth Annes voice passively cracking. 

Tims patience was commendable and he put a humorous spin on her apprehensiveness, Im the one who should be worried. Youre so beautiful; I can imagine a lot of guys flirting with you.

Beth Anne giggled. 

..............................................

Tim turned to his books after the conversation came to a close, though his studying was interrupted by a knock on the door. It was Vanessa.

Vanessas black mane was worn upward in an elegant style while her slim figure was garbed in a snug red dress. She handed Tim a Valentine card, I wanted to deliver this in person.

Tim accepted the card and invited Vanessa into his small apartment.

I appreciate the card but I think I made it clear that Im involved with someone, Tim affably told Vanessa.

Vanessa swaggered over to the old comfortable looking sofa and took a seat.

Vanessa ignored Tims comment and instead smiled, A gentleman usually offers a lady a drink.

Tim nodded and brought Vanessa a beer, opening it for her before handing it off.

Going to look at the card? Vanessa asked after a long sip.
This is very nice of you, Tim eloquently held his ground as he opened the card, But I dont want to give you the wrong idea. Im in a relationship.

Tim looked over the card, Vanessas sentiment written over the generic Valentine prose, I Hope We Can Get To Know Each Other Better, Vanessa 

Tim sufficiently thanked Vanessa for the card, his inner thoughts relishing the quirk of fate. 
He might have been invisible to the popular crowd while in high school, though now two of Vanderbilt high schools most popular chicks were keenly interested in him. 

Vanessa noticed Beth Annes card and swiped it off the end table, From your girlfriend?

Tim dug into his pockets as Vanessa silently read. She emitted a cute, girlie girl giggle, Very sweet, a little corny but sweet just the same.

Tim motioned toward Vanessa, about to pull the card away when she noticed its author, Beth Anne!

Tim removed the card from Vanessas fingers, Yeah, Im dating your friend, Beth Anne.

Vanessa elevated her eyebrows and admitted with a witty grin, I always knew Beth had good taste, more power to her.

Tim nodded, Glad you approve.

Vanessa sipped the beer, then patted the cushions of the sofa, Take a seat and we can socialize for a while, Id love to hear about you and Beth.

Tim obliged Vanessas request but sat far enough away to prevent physical contact.

Tim momentarily gazed into Vanessas eyes, she consequentially smiled.

Um, theres nothing much to tell. I met Beth Anne out of blue this summer, and things just happened. 

Vanessa maneuvered her position on the sofa, giving Tim sufficient view of her enthralling face and form, Summer romances are always special.

Tim nodded, his gentle features broadcasting his uneasiness. Tim couldnt deny his attraction to Vanessa.

Beth Anne in all her chubbiness was still irrefutably beautiful in Tims eyes yet in an opposing manner, Vanessas appearance revved up his hormones. 

Tim casually brought up school, grades and goals, Vanessa willingly told him all he needed to know.

Im no Einstein but Im satisfied with my grades. My major is sports medicine which makes sense, in one way or another, my family is in healthcare. My short term goal is finishing college, I hope too become an RN, long term, Im not so concerned. I live each day as if its a separate life, I let tomorrow take care of itself.

Wow, Im rather impressed, Tim smiled, I admire your philosophy.

Vanessa inched closer to Tim, her mellifluous tone defining her amorous ambition, What say we share this evening together, throw caution to the wind.

Youre a beautiful woman, isnt there somebody else youd rather be with? Tim blurted.

Vanessa brought her face within Tims, I know a lot of guys, but none of them matter to me as much as you.

Tims brow crinkled, Im very flattered, Vanessa. But I already explained, Im in a relationship with a woman that I care about very much.

Vanessa pulled back, slanting her body away from Tim, and she smiled, Fair enough. Beth Anne was a decent friend, your virtues safe.

Tim bobbled his head, cheerfully asserting, Had I never became involved with Beth, tonight would have ended much differently.

Yeah, Vanessa sipped her beer then straighten her posture, Ill take that as a compliment. Would you mind if I just finish this beer and we talk for a while?

Tim agreed, Sure, you know this would never have happened in high school.

We kind of kept to ourselves back then, us preppy girls. At least Beth Anne made friends with everyone; I can understand your attraction to her.

Tim nodded, Vanessa continued, If I ignored you, any malice was unintentionally; lets start a new chapter where were friends. 

Tim socialized with Vanessa the remainder of the night, drinking a few beers and conversing over trivial subjects. 

The semester advanced forward, Tim kept in contact with Beth Anne as best as possible while the bond of friendship blossomed between him and Vanessa.


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 17, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE PART SIX*

“Drop by the Restaurant Tim”, Beth Anne happily squeaked, “I can’t wait to see you!”

The conversation over the phone on the eve of spring break. 

Tim was on board, “Same here, babe. I’ll be back in Morton Grove before noon, swing on by after I get squared away at home.”

Beth Anne was lounging over the sofa, her hand roaming over her billowing belly in a circular motion.

“Thing is, I’m working all weekend but I’m totally free in the evening and I’m off Monday but I’m suppose to…” Beth Anne’s excited screeching increased in volume. 

Tim interrupted, “Whoa, be cool. Once I’m back, we’ll manage some kind of schedule to be together.”

Beth Anne pressed her fingers into the doughy tissue that had invested her tummy, the flabbiness obscuring her fingertips, “That sounds so drastic!”

“I have other friends I would like to see”, Tim divulged without remorse, “But all my free time will be spent with you.”

“Don’t do me any favors”, Beth Anne pouted, a bleak tone infiltrating her once jubilant voice.

“Don’t be that way”, Tim replied, “I think the world of you, it’s just that break is only so long and I made a few plans with Marty and Ryan. Nothing personnel, just guy stuff.”

Beth Anne maneuvered her T-shirt over her bulging belly and repositioned herself on the sofa, “I apologize, I guess I’m being a little possessive. Just that the time we&#8216;ve spent apart has made me more anxious in seeing you.” 

There was a whimper to Beth Anne’s voice, and Tim kindly responded, “I know that kiddo, just be confident that I care a great deal for you.”

Tim then abruptly ended the conversation, “I’ll see you tomorrow, alright.”

Beth Anne sweetly hummed goodnight.

On Tim’s end, after immediately hanging up the phone, he joined his company in the living room.

“All set to see Beth Anne tomorrow I presume”, Vanessa asked with an impish smirk.

Tim took his seat on the sofa, a short distance from Vanessa who was reading a novel, “Yeah, it’s been a while, I miss her.”

Vanessa rocked her head, “Yeah you do”, she then playfully teased him, “Gonna get all romantic with your sweetheart, gonna make love to her.”

Tim grabbed his brew and upon a modest swig admitted, “It’s not that deep yet, at least I don’t think so.”

Vanessa giggled, “You’re too beautiful a catch to slip out of her hands.”

On Beth Anne’s end, her mind was preoccupied with Tim’s surge of popularity. Clutching her portly belly that distended outward in complete flabbiness, she treated herself to some leftover lasagna to quell her nerves. Questioning if the additional pounds she packed on might scale back his amorous feelings for her.

………………………………..........................................................

Though evidently cool in attitude but yet still anxious in seeing Beth Anne, Tim hurried over to the friendly family style restaurant where she toiled, a mere couple of hours after returning home from State University.

His hair neatly combed, sporting a colorful sweatshirt with the University emblem and a popular brand of brown slacks, Tim looked especially preppy. The 25-pounds or so that he lost adding a much more self-assured mode in his gait. 

Tim walked into the cozy establishment, pausing at the entrance, looking over the crowd of patrons and the various waitresses for any sign of his girl. 

A pencil thin though undeniably pretty young waitress took notice of Tim and strutted toward him.
Her short wavy blond hair in a trendy style, a wide smile parting her pink lipstick coated lips.
“Take a seat anywhere”, she melodiously hummed, “I’ll be with’cha shortly, hon.”

Naturally Tim nonchalantly noticed her alluring attributes before informing her, “I’m here to see Beth Anne.”

The waitress stopped in her tracks and back stepped toward Tim, “Are you Beth’s brother?”

“Actually we’re dating”, Tim told her, “I’m her boyfriend.”

“No shit”, the waitress responded with a perplexed expression, “She told me all about you, I didn’t realize you looked so sweet.”

Tim felt a little awkward but hardly enough too matter, “Thanks.”

“I’m Kim, Beth’s in back, take a seat, I’ll get her.”

Tim sat down at the table closest to the cash register, the table that they considered theirs.

Kim swiftly made it back to Tim, though with another waitress instead of Beth Anne.
Pleasingly plump and with an impressive rack, her brown hair in a bouncy ponytail.

“This is Catlin, she wanted to meet you too.”

A warm smile took to Catlin’s beautiful face, “I heard a lot about you, though you’re not what we expected.”

“How so?”, Tim asked.

Kim blithely giggled, “When Beth said she had a boyfriend, we kind of imagined a dorky type of guy, nothing like you.”

Tim shook his head, “I’m glad too have surprised you, but is Beth Anne busy?”

“Not really, just helping out in the kitchen”, Kim perkily conveyed, subsequently persuading Catlin too get Beth Anne. 


Kim moved within inches of Tim, a salacious curve upon her lips and she fluttered her eyes, “I don’t know what plans you have with Beth tonight but a bunch of us are getting together at this dance club in Lincolnwood, you’re welcome to join us.” 

“I’ll have to see what plans Beth Anne has_”, Tim replied just as Beth Anne wandered into view.

“Don’t be a stranger”, Kim chirped to Tim as she glided away from the table.

Beth Anne’s auburn mane was set in an upward style, proficiently detailing the roundness of her lovely features. Her cheeks had become somewhat pudgier; her double chin scarcely thicker, a great deal of the acne had faded away. Though her nerdy looking - matronly brand of eyewear didn’t exactly compliment her face. 

Beth Anne’s blue uniform was a shade darker than the other waitresses, she needed a new one due to the recent spurt of additional poundage. The same hue of blue corresponding to the other waitresses was unavailable in her size. 

The chubbiness of Beth Anne’s figure amplified the softness of her spherical form, especially her mid-section and rump. 

They simultaneously smiled at each other before Beth Anne slid her spacious caboose into the booth. “Hey you, college boy”, she squeaked, “I’m so amazed, you keep on looking better.”

“And so do you”, Tim responded as he reached over and took her hand.

He now exerted a confidence that was absent throughout high school.

Beth Anne tenderly squeezed Tim’s hand, bobbling her head from side to side while blushing, “Aw, that’s very nice but I&#8216;ve gotten chubbier.”

Tim was honest to the bone, “Maybe you’ve put on some weight, I don’t think you’ve ever looked more beautiful.”

Beth Anne pressed her lips together, puffing up her cheeks before exhaling, “I’m so glad you think that way, truth is_.”

Tim knew where Beth Anne was heading and calmly interrupted her as he massaged her hand, “Let’s not go there, try to respect my sincerity, alright?”

Tim deliberately changed the subject, mentioning how much he missed her and making suggestions pertaining to their evening together. 

Tim couldn’t deny the changes to Beth Anne’s appearance; her charming features had considerably softened, her breasts appeared a cup size larger, and her flourishing belly had become significantly paunchy. 
However, Tim’s observation rang true; Beth Anne never looked more beautiful. 

……………………………….........................................

Tim happened by Beth Anne’s apartment later that evening almost a full hour late. 

Naturally he apologized, stating that he was out with Marty and Ryan and a few other friends playing darts at Lucky’s sport bar. 

Beth Anne didn’t appear at all frazzled, commenting that she understood, “You haven’t seen your pals in a while, it’s realistic that you’d want to spend time with them.”

They cuddled together on the sofa, watching TV and conversed over a wide range of topics.

“I’m working the entire weekend”, Beth Anne uttered in a distinct whine, “But after that I’m off, the only thing is, I need to go shopping,”

Tim ran his hand over Beth Anne’s upper arm, “No big deal, I’ll be happy to tag along if you like? After all, I went shopping with you before, remember?”

“It was our first date!” Beth Anne chuckled. 

Tim inquired on what necessitated the shopping expedition and after a short sigh Beth Anne relinquished, “I have to buy a dress for my cousin’s wedding. It’s in June, would you accompany me?”

Tim acknowledged Beth Anne by gently squeezing her waist, “You know it, we’re an item, it’s expected of me.”

Beth Anne overanalyzed Tim’s remark, cautiously responding, “You’re under no obligation to attend, if you don’t want too.”

Tim ran his fingers over Beth Anne’s jaw line, “Don’t be silly, babe. I want the whole world to know I’m your man.”

Beth Anne coyly warbled, “I know I’ve been acting very insecure lately; I’ll work on it.”

“Don’t be, you’re an amazing young lady”, Tim smiled before bestowing upon her a delicate kiss.

“I’ve always hated wedding and now that I’m fat again, I dread them even more. Everyone is so well dressed and everything is so fancy, I feel completely out of place.”

“Alright”, Tim chuckled, “Don’t be so self-conscious. What if you found a beautiful gown that agreed with your beautiful figure, would that put you in a better mood?”

Beth Anne smirked, “You really think I’m beautiful?”

Tim admitted he did, then explained, “Instead of shopping at Parker’s Department store, why not try somewhere else to shop?”

“I like the what they have at Parker’s; the gowns at the mall are far too expensive and trendy.”

Beth Anne’s podgy belly mildly jiggled as she brushed her fingers over the slope. 

“They probably won’t even have anything my size!”, She uncomplicatedly giggled. 

“Listen to me, will ya”, Tim grinned, “I have a friend, she’s a plus size gal too, I know she’ll be glad to help you select a gorgeous gown that will compliment your figure.”

It took Beth Anne’s mind a few seconds to fully register Tim’s suggestion. “Really? Who?”

“Elena Milner, she says she knows you.”

Beth Anne released a ridiculously loud giggle, “Yes! I haven’t seen Elena in years. Does she know I&#8216;m back too being plus size?”

Tim nodded, “I hope you don’t mind.”

Beth Anne wrapped her arms around Tim’s neck, “She knew me back when I was tubby, it’s cool. Now if it was one of my other high school friends like Denise or Vanessa….”

Tim seized the moment and brought his lips to hers.

Tim never mentioned to Vanessa that Beth Anne had gained weight, and he certainly didn’t tell Beth Anne that he now considered her a genuine friend. Why jeopardize a perfectly nice evening with his girl?

(Part Six continued in post 36 of this thread)


----------



## atcAlan (Oct 17, 2012)

Matt, another Great chapter. I'm really liking this story!

Alan


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello Alan,
Thank you for your interest in my story. There's more to chapter 6 that I'm currently editing. I hope to post it soon.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2012)

Matt L. said:


> Hello Alan,
> There's more to chapter 6 that I'm currently editing. I hope to post it soon.



Good news....looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Tad, Glad you're enjoying the story.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 25, 2012)

Over the weekend Tim and Beth Anne shared a fair amount of time together. Mainly hanging out at her parents flat and watching TV or playing video games between casual conversation. Actually Tim only challenged Beth Anne to a single game, afterward he was a spectator. 

Monday afternoon Tim and Beth Anne with Elena were settled in the Burger King parking lot where they discussed shopping options while enjoying lunch. 

The females were both discreetly garbed; Beth Anne in an oversize flannel shirt and blue jeans, Elena in a basic black T-shirt and jeans as well. On the other hand Tim was dressed to the hilt in a fashionable button down shirt and slacks. 

Im aware that the mall isnt your cup of tea, Elena agreed upon Beth Annes disapproval of the pricy shops and designer apparel, But I know a couple decent boutiques that cater to plus size babes.

Beth Anne scratched the side of her head, As long as they arent too expensive, Im on a fixed income.

Tim just sat back, relishing his meals as the females engaged in girl-speak.

Were on the same page, Elena replied, And why spend a lot of money on a dress youll probably only wear once.

Tell me about it, Ill probably outgrow it before I have the chance to wear it again! Beth Anne chuckled.

Elena shook her head, nibbling on her burger before conveying, Too bad you dont have a nice guy wholl take you to places where you actually have to dress up.

Beth Anne continued where Elena concluded, Tell me about it, Laine, my boyfriend is a major tightwad, all he ever wants to do is watch sports and drink beer_at home!

The females turned to Tim with artificially contrived expressions of scorn.

Tim pulled back his head, What are you picking on me for? 

The chicks teamed up in laughter in which Tim ultimately joined in. 

Elena playfully tapped the back of Tims head, Were going to Skokie, Ill give you directions while you drive.

Tim finished his burger and proceeded to wipe his hands with a paper napkin, sarcastically uttering, I thought I was through being bullied in high school.

Not a chance! Elena jovially chimed, causing Beth Anne to emit a high pitched giggle.

..............................

Big block letters flamboyantly painted over the vast picture window;

LADIES OF STYLE INC.

Tim strolled behind the chicks as they entered the posh boutique, Elena whirling around, both hands catching him in the shoulder blades.

Not a chance stud! Elena mulishly announced, The lady needs some privacy; park your ass at the Starbucks across the street. Well fetch you when were through. 

Tim cracked a wacky smile, Fine by me!

Turning around he took to the pavement and hightailed it over to Starbucks.

Once inside the boutique, and as they maneuvered through the rows of gowns, Beth Anne was all a buzz, Thanks for helping me find a dress, even when I was lighter, finding a dress for a special occasion was a chore.

Elena pleasantly grinned as Beth Anne chaotically chirped away.

.Tim told you I gained weight, he says I look beautiful but I really dont know if hes just being nice because theres so much more of me..

Ive known Tim for years, Beth, Elena replied while browsing through the dress rack, He wouldnt go shopping with you if he didnt admire you.

Beth Anne stood in front of a full length mirror, meticulously studying her appearance, I dont look anything like I did in high school. 

A lot of us dont, Elena unambiguously pointed out, But he really does think youre beautiful. 

Beth Anne rifled through the dress racks, her mundane expression depicting her disappointment.

Despite being somewhat of a dork, Tim is, if hes anything ,very honest, Elena admitted.

Beth Anne finally discovered a dress that halfway appeased her, bringing it to her body to check for size, she noticed the price tag. 

$750.00! Do they think I crap money! Beth Anne screeched at full volume.

Elena softly giggled as she lifted the dress from Beth Annes grip and returned it to the rack.

Elena volunteered to see the saleswoman about any possible sales, though this tactic proved futile.

I know another shop that might be closer too your price range, Elena told Beth Anne, They dont have much in formal dress wear but well check it out.

.........................

Tim was minding his time at Starbucks, enjoying some kind of blended coffee and looking over Sports Illustrated. 

Hey, were going! Elena blurted, seemingly emerging out of nowhere.

Tim sipped his coffee, That was quick, Beth find something nice.

Elena diligently informed Tim that they were going elsewhere to shop because Beth Anne was unable to find anything she could afford. 

Tim compliantly went with the program.

Four shops in all, and finally in a quaint little shop located in a north shore burb, Beth Anne found suitable evening wear - with a glitch.

Its a lovely gown to the max but it kind of shows off my big stomach.

Elena looked Beth Anne up and down, the navy blue strapless was quite exquisite though definitely drew attention to Beth Annes bulbous belly.

You could always wear a girdle, Elena suggested.

Beth Anne nodded though carped in a gawky tone, I havent worn a girdle in months, theres so much more of me now, I dont know if itll fit.

Elena good-naturedly replied, Ill see my aunt, she wears the ultra industrious type.

Beth Anne slid her hand over her bulging belly, I guess thatll work.

Once Beth Anne paid for the gown, she thanked Elena for the assistance.

My pleasure, Elena perkily stated, But were not through yet. I want to help you select jewelry and discuss what to do with your hair.

Honest! Beth Anne peeped.

Ill drop by your place sometime next week and well get down to business! Elena grinned. 

After hooking up with Tim, Elena suggested that they should join her later in the evening to play some darts and have a few beers. 

Tim agreed and later that evening he showed up with Beth Anne at the unobtrusive neighborhood sports bar. While Tim was adept in socializing, Beth Anne sat back and faded into the crowd. It became evident in her mind that their roles were now reserved. Tim was the popular - cool guy, she was now the quiet -wallflower variety of chubby chick. 

During the remaining portion of spring break, Tim and Beth Anne were together as much as possible, their romance in full bloom despite her insecurities. 

Once back at college, Tim still wrote and phoned Beth Anne, though less frequently. 

Beth Anne wasnt at all disheartened by the decrease in attention, she kind of anticipated it.


----------



## Britt Reid (Oct 26, 2012)

bump after edit


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 27, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE: CHAPTER SEVEN*

School was out for the summer, and though Tim had a jammed pack schedule for the first week of his return home, he was nonetheless anxious in seeing Beth Anne.

Tim did indeed invite Beth Anne to a few social events, though she always had work or some other menial task to manage and used them as an excuse to demur. Eventually they got together, and as the summer progressed, so did their romance. Tim made Beth Anne his top priority and worked his schedule of hanging out with his friends and various other activities around Beth Annes so they could spend as much time with each other as possible. 

Im going to have to work the overnight shift at the restaurant Saturday, Beth Anne told Tim while walking home from the movies. Would you drop by and keep me company?

Tim happily agreed, Yeah, of course I will. Id like that very much.

Me too! Beth Anne squeaked, I like it when youre around.

Tim avidly kissed Beth Anne at her doorway, his hands securely fasten to her thick waist, her breasts compressing against his chest.

Beth Anne softly sighed as the embrace momentarily broke, placing her head over his shoulder, she tenderly admitted, I wish we didnt have to say goodnight.

Tim soothingly whispered, Dream of the happiness well have tomorrow, before bringing his lips back to hers. 

On the surface everything seemed right; a beautiful evening with a romantic sendoff.

Though for Beth Anne there was a quandary in the opaque silence.

Beth Annes weight had steadily increased while Tim was back at school. 
She felt thoroughly uncomfortable around his friends, the cause of the turned down invitations. 

Tim himself was evermore appealing; not only in appearance but his people skills had improved.

Beth Anne privately wondered if their relationship would survive if she became even heavier and if she could actually fit in with his throng of friends. 

Parting company, Tim assured Beth Anne that he would see her tomorrow and they could arrange their plans based on anything she desired. 

Dimples took root in Beth Annes pudgy cheeks, Thats sweet, but keep in mind; I dont expect you to make a fuss over me. Ill be happy with just a leisurely evening watching TV.

Tim leaned in for a final goodnight kiss.

..........................................

Saturday night and Tim happened by the restaurant a little after midnight, sliding into their special booth to surprise Beth Anne unannounced. 

The place was quite busy and it was another waitress who noticed Tim.

Oh, youre Beths boyfriend, the pretty middle age waitress warmly grinned. Ill have her stop by.

A few minutes later, Beth Anne wandered over to Tim.

Her auburn mane worn upward, accenting the roundness of her face, deprived of makeup yet resonating a natural beauty. Beth Annes ill-fitting uniform embracing her fuller figure, the material stretching over her large breasts while emphasizing the roundness of her stout belly and roomy hindquarters.

If anything, Tim experienced a sensual buzz as he looked his sweetheart over and keenly smiled, When was the last time I told you, youre beautiful.

Beth Annes appealing features inherited a surprised smirk, her cheeks blushing rosy red as she rolled her eyes, You dont have to flatter me too get a free meal! 

She then gawkily laughed, Nah, whatever you like, its on me.

Tim backed up in the booth, his hand sliding over the table top, an acute fervor in his eyes, Thats an interesting suggestion; Id eat almost anything on you. 

Beth Anne moved in closer to Tim, her head roving from side to side, her hands folded over her bulbous belly. 

Theres people here, Beth Anne bashfully communicated but rerouted her thoughts, Almost anything?

Tim nodded, Well, soup could be problematic but something like melted ice cream or ravioli.

You really love your Italian food! Beth Anne peeped.

No, I love you.

Beth Anne jerked back her head, What! You love me?

Tim slanted his face downward as he shook his head, and then retrieved his courage, his eyes met hers, Yes Elizabeth Anne Edelstein, I love you.

Then he questioned with a wrinkled brow, I thought you knew?

The first time in a while there was a melodious chirp to Beth Annes voice, equivalent to the pureness of her smile.

Sometimes a girl gets an inkling when a man really cares for her but lately my mind hasnt been where it should be. Are you disappointed I didnt know?

Tim was about to reply when the middle age waitress interrupted, I dont mean to intrude but the place is booming,

Beth Anne nodded, and then backing away from Tim, she extended her arm and smiled while pointing directly at him, Well finish this conversation later!

Im not going anywhere! Tim loudly answered back.

Tim quietly observed Beth Anne working the tables, making cheerful banter with the customers and occasionally glancing over at him with a resplendent smile.

****It was the middle age waitress who maneuvered over to Tim a few minutes later, giddily in speech as she poured coffee into his cup.

I dont know what you said to Beth but shes in the best mood Ive ever seen her in.

Twisting at her hips to check on Beth, she resumed her attention to Tim, She usually mopes around here like a bitter old maid, especially when shes around Catlin and Kimberly. Theyre always bragging about their fellas and everything that goes with it. I think Beth gets a little self-conscious.

Tim poured cream into his coffee, Um, I wasnt aware of that.

I got to get back to work, my shift ends in an hour, the waitress remarked, adding with a grandiose smile, She told me a little bit about you, you seem like your hearts in the right place. Keep making her happy, will ya.

Tim firmly shook his head, Thats my ambition.

.............................

Eventually things settled down, only a few customers in the joint, the other waitress calling it a night, but not before wishing Tim a pleasant evening. 

Beth Anne diligently made a round of the other customers, refilling their coffee cups and making affable small talk then proceeded onward to Tim.

Beth Anne rested her hip against the booth, It wont be much longer, well have plenty of time to visit.

You gotta do what you gotta do, Tim replied.

You hungry? Need something to eat? Beth Anne inquired with twinkling eyes.

Yeah, you know what. Ill have the rib dinner, the full slab. And Ill pay for it, but Im willing to share if youd care to indulge.

Beth Anne brought the check pad over her breast, Aint you a man after my own heart. You want the full dinner or ala carte?

The works! Tim enthusiastically sung out. Baked potato, soup, salad. Everything thats included.

Beth Anne wrote down the specifics, beer barley soup, French dressing and carrots along with the main course.

Those people over there about to leave, if you dont mind, Ill bring you the soup and salad once I ring them up, then we can finish our discussion.

Tim favored Beth Anne with a dignified smile, I wouldnt want it any other way. 

Dimples took root in Beth Annes apple-cheeks about to respond when two separate small groups of people sashayed into the restaurant. 

Oh shoot! Beth Anne blurted.

Tim chivalrously announced, We have all night, babe. Im not going anywhere.

Beth Anne went to work, handing out menus, ringing up the departing customers, taking orders, and getting drinks. 

Tim patiently sat, no qualms at all, though at one point he questioned if he should have brought a novel. 

Beth Anne rung up the other bunch of exiting patrons then resumed waiting on the remaining two groups, and a couple of gents at the counter. 

Theyre not paying her enough, Tim conscientiously construed just as three female patrons walked into the restaurant.

The young ladies, scrupulously detailed in appearance as if they had just been out to an upscale event, boisterously talking a blue streak, carried themselves straight to a table a good distance from the entrance. One of the females promptly took a seat, the other two slowly whirling around, scoping out the eatery and follow customers. The second female glided into her chair while the young woman who remain on her feet veered her face into Tims direction.

Her brown hair was in an elaborate pixie style, perfectly displaying her agreeable features while an elegant black mini-dress emphasized her slender figure. 

It was Vanessa. 

Eye-contact ensued and Vanessa courteously excused herself from her friends and bolted over to Tim. Wasting no time, Vanessa leaped into the other side of the booth, Hey hotshot, here for a midnight snack or are with someone?

Tim leaned in toward Vanessa who sat in the other booth like she owned it. 

Tilting his head, a persuasive timbre in his voice, Im with Beth Anne.

Vanessa brought her body closer to the table, a benign smile pitched over her face, How lovely, Id like to see Beth, tell her about her wonderful catch and my awful jealousy.

Tim reluctantly nodded. Though Tim acknowledged Beth Anne as his significant other while in school, he never told anyone, including Vanessa that Beth Anne had put on a radical amount of weight or that she worked as a waitress. Vanessa seemed like a classy young woman, she wasnt anything like the superficial girl he knew in high school. 

Tim fidgeted with his thoughts as Vanessa jibber-jabbed.

We went to Chicago, Rachel, Tammy and I, hung out at Excaliburs, its an excellent place to party if you dont mind the additional cover charge for the club upstairs. 

Tim locked his eyes onto Vanessas, fully confident that she would accept Beth Anne even though wasnt the same slim blond preppy girl that she called a friend back at Vanderbilt high.

The words about to leave Tims lips as he saw Beth Anne making a bee line over to them.

Vanessa kept chattering away, Beth Anne moving toward them, Tim slowly swung his head from side to side upon catching the nauseous expression that coated Beth Annes beautiful face.

Vanessa brought her hand gently over Tims while stressing an eminent point, maneuvering her face upward as Beth Anne reached the booth. 

Nothing for me at the moment miss, Vanessa smiled, she subsequently turned to Tim, What about you sweetie? 

Beth Anne cast her eyes unto Tim, composed but bitter, Yeah sweetie, what about you.

Tim tucked his head into his chest. 

Vanessa noticed something familiar about the waitress, she was very pretty for a thick chick, she kind of resembled a chubby version of_.

It clicked in Vanessas head, Beth Anne!

Vanessa swung her face toward Tim, removing her hand from his in the process, and heatedly inquired, Why didnt you tell me Beth Anne got_.

Vanessa paused, though almost instantly finishing her sentence, _worked here!

Tim regained his wits, gazed upward at Beth Anne, about to speak though Vanessa spoke over him.

There was a penitent vibe to Vanessas voice as she stared into Beth Annes face, I heard a few rumors about you, that you. 

Beth Anne ran her hand over her round protruding belly, an unemotional feel to her voice, Yeah, I changed, changed a lot. Im not the same girl who could beat you in laps around the gym or swap clothes.

Vanessa nervously smiled, You have to understand, Tim and I are just friends. We met on campus, studied together, hung out a little, nothing else. If anything Tim talked you up volumes, said how wonderful you were. Our relationship is truly platonic.

Tim finally pulled himself into the mix, Vanessas telling you the truth, theres nothing between us, were friends.

You just happened too talk me up but never mentioned I gained weight?

Tim sighed, It didnt seem relevant.

Are you ashamed of me because I got heavy? Beth Anne asked.

Vanessa took Beth Annes question as her cue to leave and gradually exited out of the booth, Ill dine elsewhere, youve got a lot to talk about. 

However, as Vanessa walked around Beth Anne, she took a step back and intrepidly confronted her.

Dont be stupid and loose the best thing that could ever happen to you because of a misunderstanding. You want honesty, hows this. I like Tim; hes probably the best example of a man that Ive met in a long time. I neednt recite his qualities, youre aware of how genuine and thoughtful he is. I wish Tim was my man, and he would be if I didnt think enough of him to respect his relationship with you. A relationship that I doubt you deserve! 

Beth Anne didnt have a chance for rebuttal; Vanessa marched over to her companions and loudly announced, Were going! I think the Burger Joint is still open!

Vanessa and company hurriedly out of the restaurant, Tim half-way smirked, How do you suppose they know about the Burger Joint? 

Beth Anne insensitively gazed over Tim, Youre joking, you just offended me and youre making jokes.

Tim perched his hand over the end of the table, slanting his body toward Beth Anne, How did I offend you? Vanessas a friend who just walked over to say hello, nothing more. Matter of fact, she was anxious in seeing you. 

She saw me alright, Beth Anne grumpily remarked as she brought her hand to her hip, Why didnt you tell her that I put on weight? If me being fat isnt that much of a deal.

Tim leaned into the cushions, It isnt a big deal, anyway what was I supposed to say?

Beth Anne momentarily swayed her face away from Tim before conveying, You could have simply said; Beth Anne has gained weight but its a wonderful boon to our relationship because she now accepts herself for who she is, not who she was pretending to be.

"Thats very good, Tim smiled.

Beth Anne lifted her chin, Thats because its the way I feel.

Tim reached out and took Beth Annes hand, his voice trembling, I could apologize all day and the truth is still the same, the subject never came up.

Beth Anne withdrew her hand, checking on the customers before telling Tim, Wait here, Ill be back in a few minutes.

It took more than just a few minutes before Beth Anne made it back to Tim, during this time he profoundly pondered how he might be able correct the sticky situation and hoped that maybe it wasnt that dire. 

Beth Anne stood practically on top of Tim as he sat on the edge of the booth. 

That was a little embarrassing, Beth Annes voice sounding acutely stringent, Right in the front of the customers.

Tim couldnt help but to shift his eyes downward.

You do understand there was nothing_. His voice softening as he spoke, _between us, I was loyal to you. Always loyal.

Beth Anne rubbed the side of her face, wrinkles forming in her brow, Its a busy night, busier than I anticipated. Why not go home and give me a call in the afternoon, we can talk it over then.

I dont mind waiting for you kiddo, everythings alright, isnt it?

Beth Anne candidly replied, I know it was a misunderstanding but Im very upset at the moment and its better if I stay busy and not to dwell.

Tim eased himself out of the booth, removed a couple of dollars from his pocket and placed the money on the table. Heres for the coffee. I wish youd tell me why youre upset.

Beth Anne went back to her customers, not even watching Tim walk out the door.


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 28, 2012)

Tim drove around the neighborhood for awhile, obviously disheartened over the misunderstanding, trying to convince himself everything would work out fine. 

Tim eventually pulled into the gravel parking lot adjacent to the Burger Joint, his mind aching with doubt while his stomach hadnt been filled as planned. 

He knew Vanessa was probably still there but he wasnt ready to go home yet and was genuinely hungry. Did it really matter anyway?

Tim acknowledged Vanessa and her friends with a nod, and then strolled over to the counter, leafing through the sticky menu with purpose.

Vanessa excused herself from her crew, taking a seat next to Tim, her fingers gently pressing down on the menu to gather Tims attention.

Hi, Vanessa benignly smiled, Sorry I made things sort of uncomfortable for you.

Tim laid the menu on the counter, Its not your fault, not really.

Vanessas facial expression matched her body language, full of distraught and profoundly concerned.

Its obvious things didnt go so well or you wouldnt be eating here. Can I do anything to help?

The waitress walked over, Tim ordered a modest burger and fries, the conversation resumed.

I dont want to bother you, anyway, your food is getting cold, Tim told Vanessa.

Vanessa tilted her head, Its no bother, were friends.

A brief patch of silence was interrupted by Vanessas question, Why didnt you tell me that Beth gained weight?

Tim leaned toward Vanessa, head in hand, elbow on the counter, Theres no real reason. Im not ashamed that shes heavy.

Vanessa folded her hands over her lap, pivoting her face inches away from his, I know, youre better than that.

Tim released an awkward sigh, I suppose maybe because when I was chubby I was picked on a lot. Maybe some odd notion made me believe if you knew Beth Anne got chubby, youd tease me. Women can be awfully catty at times, even to their friends.

Vanessa softly giggled, I refuse to comment due to self-incrimination. But really, you could have told me.

Tims brow wrinkled, Would it have made any difference?

I wouldnt have been so surprised, Vanessa continued in a cautious tone, Whatever its worth, being rude isnt my style. Youll talk with Beth tomorrow?

Tim replied above a whisper, Thats the plan. I hope I can make things right between us.

Vanessa momentarily gazed over at her friends then swung her attention back to Tim.

I hope everything gets straightened out, Beth doesnt know what she has. If theres anything I can do to help.

Tim relaxed his posture, Thanks, I appreciate it.

Vanessa stood up, stretching her fingers over Tims shoulders, she smiled, Im sure things will work out for the better. And let Beth Anne know_,

Vanessa paused as the waitress set down Tims meal.

Let Beth Anne know what? Tim asked as he sampled his burger.

That Id still like to be her friend, like we were in high school.

Tim responded with a tense spurt of laughter, Fat chance of that happening!

Vanessa nodded, civilly sharing her opinion, I suppose youre right, come what it may, once she cools off, my offer in renewing our friendship stands. 

Tim replied with a whimsical expression, Ill run it by her. Thanks.

Vanessa rejoined her friends and Tim consumed his meal.

A short while later, as Vanessa and her friends were heading out the door; she made a beeline over to Tim.

Its just a thought but Im having a small gathering at my house next Saturday, you and Beth are more than welcome. Its casual, so come as you are.

Saturday I was supposed to go with Beth to her cousins wedding, Tim replied, If shes not sore at me. 

Vanessa patted Tims back, If shes smart, shell come around. Otherwise, dont lay low pining for lost love. Its not in your character.

Tim acknowledged Vanessa with an unemotional gape, You dont waste any time.

Vanessas eyes grew wide, I really do wish you the best but while Im around theres no reason to get all melancholy_.

Vanessa stepped back, pointing her finger at Tim, she happily announced, Remember, my place next Saturday if youre free!

...............................

Tim phoned Beth Anne the very next day and she moodily gave Tim a list of excuses of why she wasnt up to seeing him. 

Tim responded with pure logic, We have to work this out, Beth. I really care about you and if you care about me, wont you see me so we can address this in person?

Im just so freaking angry at you, Beth Anne spilled her guts, blathering away so swiftly that her words merged together. Having a cozy chat with Vanessa, seeing me without knowing I got fat, not realizing how uncomfortable I felt..

Tim finally interrupted, Whoa, babe! Its alright, I told you, didnt I? Vanessa is just a friend.

Beth Anne sighed, Fine. Come by Kylies at about seven, alright. Well talk.

........................................................

It was Kylie who greeted Tim as he punctually arrived at her home.

Kylie was cordial in demeanor and too the point, Beth Annes in the yard, I hope youll be able to patch things up.

Tim stood like a punch-drunk boxer who didnt have the sense to leave the ring. Then please give me a heads up, how did I offend her?

Kylies expression depicted her concern, Seems she thinks youre embarrassed of her and besides, you were with Vanessa.

Vanessa and I are friends, nothing else. I told Beth that, Tim irritably replied.

Kylie waved Tim inside her home, Yeah but you have to remember Beth Anne saw you with a girl whose body is perfect in terms of what most guys desire. She sees herself as fat and unattractive compared to her.

Weve been through this so often my head hurts, Tim said, Beth Anne is more beautiful then ever.

As they walked toward the backdoor, Kylie dutifully enlightened Tim, I know that but ever since you returned to college youve undergone a noticeable transformation, youre not the chubby nerd anymore.

Is that a bad thing? Tim blurted.

No, Kylie chuckled, then continued in a convincing tone, But shes afraid that youll outgrow her.

Kylie caught Tims startled expression, slowing in step, she explained as they reached the kitchen.

Youve polished up your looks, are far more popular, even how you carry yourself is different. Beth Anne is afraid that youll dump her for somebody similar in looks and attitude.

Somebody like Vanessa, Tim cantankerously grumbled.

Beth Anne sees Vanessa as the type guys like you go for, she thinks shes out of your league.

Tim shook his head, Kylie playfully punched his chest. Convince her otherwise or else shell be a miserable wreck.

Tim gallivanted through the backdoor, finding Beth Anne sitting on a lawn chair drinking a liter of cola.

Beth Annes appearance couldnt have looked more dismal.

Her auburn mane messily gliding over her shoulders, her chubby figure clad in a well-worn sleeveless T-shirt and discolored brown stretch slacks.

Tim went to kiss her, she moved her face away.

Tim let out a disgruntled sigh as he reached for a lawn chair and sat down beside Beth Anne. 

Beth, this is ridiculous. I love you, youre the most spectacular woman Ive ever known, in looks and in heart.

Beth Anne unemotionally gazed over Tim, guzzling a modest portion of the cola before addressing him, I admit I got a little jealous when I saw you with Vanessa, specifically because she called you sweetie and her hand was over yours. But you offend me because you didnt tell her I got heavy, like youre ashamed that Im not thin.

It wasnt anything personnel, Tim shifted his eyes downward; You know I think youre beautiful. 

Beth Anne nervously sighed, We belong in two completely different worlds now, youve become popular and cool since losing weight, even wearing better clothes. Im fat and kind of a loner except for a few close friends. Whats the point of us seeing each other when were so different.

Tim slanted his body as close to Beth Anne as possible. I had hoped, more than you could imagine, of being with you, ever since high school, you were the one girl for me.

Beth Anne took another swig, then situated the bottle over her portly tummy.
Things have changed a lot since high school, our roles are reversed. You belong with the more outgoing and popular kind, I dont fit into your world.

Thats not true, Tim asserted in complete candor, Im not superficial, neither are my friends. Anyone who doesnt accept you, Ill drop em without a second thought.

Beth Anne enjoyed another long chug of cola, then conveyed in a milquetoast warble, What about Vanessa? Back in school she regularly made fun of the heavier girls, calling them thunder chicks and heifers. You willing to drop her without a second thought?

High school was a long time ago, babe, Vanessa has grown up since then, matter of fact, she seemed every bit concerned about your feelings, even to the point of resuming your friendship.

Ha-ha, Beth Anne mockingly snapped, Shes probably told all her friends that I got big and fat!

Tim stood up; needing to control his frustration he walked around Beth Anne, then paused in front of her.

Tims held his hands to his waist, an affectionate caliber to his voice, I hope we have a future together, Beth Anne. Youre the only woman I care about.

Beth Anne repositioned her body on the uncomfortable lawn chair, her hefty thighs rubbing together. 

Maybe you feel this way about me today but what about tomorrow? Ill always worry, even years from now, that you might meet someone whose physical appearance and personality is closer to yours. I dont want to be hurt again, but Ill always expect it.

I cant worry about tomorrow, Tim calmly replied, I live each day as if its a separate life, I let tomorrow take care of itself.

Tim brought his body closer to Beth Anne, his fingers briefly merging with her hair, I love you Beth Anne. Id never hurt you.

Beth Anne stood up and tightly embraced Tim, whispering, I love you too.

Tims smile was fleeting as Beth Anne pulled away and announced, This is why we have to breakup. We can still be friends but its better if you find someone who matches your style.

Tim blinked, Huh?

Youll be happier, and Ill be happier for you. 

Beth Annes pudgy cheeks doubly inflated with her smile, Give me a call in a few weeks; Id like to stay in touch even if were friends.

And Tim watched as Beth Anne waddled toward Kylies home, nothing remaining to be said.


----------



## atcAlan (Oct 28, 2012)

Matt, still loving the story, Can't wait to see how you work this out and bring them back together.
Alan


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Alan, 
Thank you for reading my story, I appreciate the remarks.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 29, 2012)

Erm...

That came out of left field...

I mean, it's cool and really adds to the character of both of them (and creates a nice mirroring of what happened with tim and beth anne a the start), and I don't always want happy endings but... damn man...


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello IrishBard,
Thank you for the feed back, I'm glad you're enjoying the story.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 3, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE CHAPTER 8*

Saturday night and Tim was at Lucky’s instead of attending the wedding with Beth Anne.
Matter of fact, Tim hadn’t heard from her since the evening they spoke in Kylie’s yard.

It was through Elena’s insistence that he was at Lucky’s. Moping around the last couple of days like he was tempered with the plague had rattled Elena’s chains.

Tim was seated at the bar in a jam-packed room drinking his brew. Though realistically he was alone.

Elena deserted her friends at a table in close proximity of where sat Tim, masquerading her intentions as needing another beer but actually wanting to check up on him.

She swung Tim’s way, edging up against his body, purposely elbowing him in the ribs.

“Say, I thought we were going to play darts?” Elena crinkled her nose, “Had I known you’d be so socially dysfunctional, I would have left you with my brother and Ryan.”

Tim bestowed Elena a smart aleck gape, “Does it really matter?”

Elena indicated with a sluggish sigh, though kept smiling, “That depends if you’re into X-Men movie marathons.”

“They’re probably watching the second one right now, gorging themselves on pop corn while imaging a romantic rendezvous with Famke Janssen”, Elena added after ordering another beer.

Tim shrugged his shoulders, “I thought Ryan had a date and your brother was_.”

Elena thunderously spoke over Tim, “It was a joke!”

“I’m not in the mood”, Tim softly admitted, “But I appreciate your friendship, thanks for inviting me out.”

Elena paid for her beer and after a quick sip, shared her point of view.

“You have two options. Either you can see Beth Anne and get things back on course or move on. The choice is yours, just stop acting like a wimp, it doesn’t suit you. At least not anymore.”

Tim twisted at the waist, staring Elena point blank in the eyes, he mockingly squawked, “Thanks for the words of encouragement.” 

Elena rotated her body backward, her spacious derriere against the bar, enjoying a sip before glancing at her friends.

“I could set you up with Brittany, you like them pudgy, she’s incredibly well-proportioned.”

Tim loudly cleared his throat, Elena chattered on. “She’s dressed like she’s looking for love, a might risqué but more power to her.”

“If you’re trying to cheer me up, it’s not working”, Tim retorted.

Elena took a swig and then forcefully bumped her hip into Tim, “I was trying to amuse you. Anyhow, Brittany isn’t the girl for you but I know who is. Stop being an ass and see her.”

Tim rambled on about the implausibility of winning back Beth Anne’s heart and how he didn’t want to annoy her. 

Elena nodded several times as Tim exaggerated on his feelings.

Finally Elena heard enough and firmly grabbed Tim’s hand.

“Stop whining! See Beth tonight, go to that wedding and ask her to start over. Slow, easy, no commitments but with mutual respect.”

“You think it’s that easy!” Tim blurted, chugging his beer, he afterward remarked, “It’s done.”

Elena’s eyes drifted downward, though she brought them back up and delicately smiled.

“I know Beth Anne, I know you. You’re the only chance she has to find happiness with a man. Don’t ruin both your lives by being a crap-head.”

Tim finished off his beer, briefly hesitating while in thought, he then assured Elena, “You’re absolutely right, I know who’ll make me happy.”

Tim began walking away without another word said, though Elena was used to having the last word. “If your first born is a girl, you better name it after me!”

………………………………...........................................

Tim reached his destination in less than twenty-minutes, and steadily strolled to the lavish brownstone luxury home that resembled a bush league mansion.

The granite steps especially spacious, stone gargoyles at the top of the porch, the threshold illuminated by a 18th century lantern.

The front door was ajar; a few people mingling close by. Tim was waved in by a dapper young man who introduced himself as Trevor.

“I’m Tim, Vanessa told me to drop by”, Tim openly admitted.

Trevor gesture toward the back of the home, “I believe our hostess is in the kitchen.”

Tim nodded and walked to the kitchen with purpose.

On his trek he observed a small crowd of people intermingling, causally dressed but resonating an upscale eminence. For a brief moment Tim felt out of his league.

Reaching the kitchen, Tim greeted Vanessa with his eyes and idyllic smile. 

Vanessa’s dark mane worn upward, accenting the aura of her enticing features while her trim figure was attired in a black bikini top and khaki shorts. Her flat tummy decorated with a tiny belly ring.

Vanessa warmly smiled back at Tim, respectfully introducing her companions, “Rachel, Olivia, this is Tim Waltz, a former Vanderbilt alumni.”

Rachel’s brunette mane curled over her shoulders, outlining her gorgeous face while her slender figure was attired in a comfortable looking pink dress while Olivia was a rather cute blond, her borderline plump body in a snazzy looking peach colored blouse and navy blue slacks.

Tim was every bit polite as a brief episode of small talk ensued. 

Eventually Vanessa broke company with her friends and escorted Tim upstairs to her room.

“I imagine you wouldn’t be here if everything worked out between you and Beth”, Vanessa said with the hint of a smile, “For what it’s worth, it’s a shame but I’m glad you made it here anyway.”

Tim placed his hands in his pockets, “Yeah, I haven’t spoken to her since we broke up.”

Vanessa slowly walked to her lavish queen sized bed, “Oh, then you’re officially not an item.”

Vanessa set herself down on the bed, instructing Tim to join her by patting the mattress.

Tim exhaled, sluggishly in motion; he sat down next to Vanessa.

Shoulder to shoulder, they turned their heads, their faces inches apart, Tim uttering in doubt, “Maybe I shouldn’t have come here.”

Vanessa repositioned her body, her breasts fleetingly coming in contact with Tim’s shoulder, her hand gently placed over his knee.

“Talk it out, sweetie. Share your feelings”, Vanessa encouraged Tim with a sultry smile.

Tim softly groaned, “I really loved…love her. I thought I was set with the love of my life.”

Tim paused, Vanessa impishly running her fingers under his chin, “We all make mistakes, it happens.”

“Every since high school Beth Anne was the one, the one girl who I thought above the rest”, Tim’s voice reeking of unadulterated melancholy. 

Vanessa brought her lips to Tim’s ear and she softly purred, “I’m going to help you though this.”

Tim swerved his head, their lips met, though as Vanessa laid her hands over his shoulders, the kissing ceased and Tim continued to ramble. “Beth Anne is more than just beautiful; she’s a real woman…” 

“She was very pretty in high school”, Vanessa blithely interrupted Tim as she tenderly massaged his shoulders.

“Gentle, sweet, kind_.”

Vanessa’s expression curdled while Tim wholeheartedly accentuated Beth Anne’s attributes.

“You’re still head over heels in love with her”, Vanessa remarked with downcast eyes and tense grin.

Tim took Vanessa’s hand; she lifted her chin and heavily sighed.

“I have strong feelings for you as well”, Vanessa’s voice wavering between conviction and pathos, “But it’s not right for us to be together if you’re that much in love with Beth.”

“That’s true, I have to admit you’re right”, Tim replied.

Vanessa brought their interlocked hands upward and delicately rubbed the side of her face.

“You better leave now, find her, and get her to realize you belong together.”

Releasing her fingers, Vanessa laid her arms over Tim’s shoulder, squarely touching his eyes with hers, “ I’ll probably regret telling you this but of all the guys I’ve known you’re the most real of them all. This is why you need to be with Beth Anne. She’s not artificial either.”

Tim tenderly kissed Vanessa’s cheek, “Maybe in another time or another place we could have been together.”

Tim drifted to his feet, cupping Vanessa’s chin, he warmly smiled, “Thanks Vanessa, I hope once everything blows over, we can still be friends.”

“Sure”, Vanessa peeped, “I’m gonna need a break myself.”

And with that, Tim headed toward the door.


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 5, 2012)

Being able to find parking in Chicago on a Saturday night is always a challenge, for Tim this made his task of locating Beth Anne all the more aggravating. 

The parking garage was four blocks away from the Hilton Hotel and Tower, it was almost midnight, bad enough if she would have already left the reception, but paying $27.00 for parking was absurd.

Tim made a mad rush down Wabash Street, eventually taking him to Balbo where stood the historic Chicago hotel.

Into the lobby Tim steadily approached the front desk. Scratching his head, Tim tried coming up with the name, “There’s a wedding reception here, um…”

The pretty young lady risibly smiled, “The Macintosh - Edelstein wedding is in the grand ballroom.”

Tim over anxiously bounced his fist off the desk, “That’s it!”

She happily gave Tim directions and he peeled off toward his goal.

Reaching the ballroom was easy enough, finding Beth Anne in a gigantic room in an infinite crowd of people, not so much. Tim’s eyes searched high and low, no sign of Beth Anne but he did spot a rather fetching bridesmaid and gaily advanced toward her.

“Excuse me, I’m Tim. I was supposed to be here with Beth, Beth Anne Edelstein, I’m a little late_.”

The cute moderately chubby bridesmaid looked Tim up and down before settling on his face, “A little late? The events almost over.”

Tim stood upward on his toes, scanning the crowd for Beth Anne, “Yeah, it’s a long story. You haven’t seen her, have you?”

The bridesmaid giggled, “Yeah, I have a good idea where she might be.”

Tim’s expression spoke volumes and she gestured forward into the crowd, “If she’s not over by the sweets table then she’s in the powder room.”

“Best of luck!”, Tim maladroitly uttered for reasons he quite wasn’t sure and zigzagged through the crowd in pursuit of the woman he loved.

Beth Anne wasn’t at the sweets table, though Tim helped himself to a piece of cake before moving on to the powder room. 

As it went, before reaching the powder room, Tim discovered Beth Anne seated against the wall along with her female teenage cousins. 

Tim paused as he took in Beth Anne’s radiant beauty.

Her auburn mane meticulously styled, accentuating her enchanting features while her full-body looked scrumptious in a lavender evening gown. 

Tim clenched his teeth, ambling on over to Beth Anne like he was Clark Gable and she was the belle of the ball.

Beth Anne noticed Tim strutting toward her; she broke free of the conversation at hand and stood upward.

“People like you - me, we belong together_”, Tim began to say.

Beth Anne held her hand to her pudgy waist, “Let’s take this outside.”

Beth Anne swerved to the girls, “We’ll talk later, be good.”

One of them yelling out, “Wow, he is cute!”

“Don’t do anything I wouldn’t do!” another commented just within earshot.

Tim blathered away while Beth Anne led him outside, nodding and repeatedly telling him to hold off until they had some privacy. 

Once outside they crossed Michigan Avenue and slipped into Grant Park.

Tim began where he left off, “The only thing that matters to me is your happiness and if I’m able_.”

Beth Anne gently brought her fingers to Tim’s lips, and she softly told him, “Shhh, let me talk.”

“I’ve done a world of reflecting since I saw you at Kylie’s. I deeply care about you and want to be with you. But for this to work between us you need to understand a few things about me.”

“Go on”, Tim half-smiled.

Beth Anne took a step back, holding her hands to her hips, assertively informed Tim, “This is the real me. I’m a chubby woman and I’ll probably get chubbier. Remember that gown Elena helped me pick out? Notice I’m not wearing it. That’s because I outgrew it before I even had a chance to wear it.”

Tim stepped up to Beth Anne and brought his hands to her cushy upper arms, “There’s not another woman I know that&#8216;s as attractive as you.”

“I haven’t finished”, Beth Anne answered back, Tim patiently nodded.

“I’m not the type who’s into trendy clothes and fussing about my appearance. Sweats and comfortable dresses are my style. An entertaining evening for me is watching a good movie and eating pizza, not gallivanting to overpriced dance clubs and fancy parties.”

“I’m aboard, I’ll take you as is”, Tim boldly smiled.

Beth Anne brushed her fingers against Tim’s cheek, “I like video games and comic book conventions, but I also like to cook and enjoy philosophical discussions late into the night.”

Beth Anne smiled as she wrapped her arms around Tim’s neck, “and I will make you very happy.”

A brief embrace ensued along with a cracker-jack of a kiss.

Beth Anne firmly twisted Tim’s hand, “My parents are staying in Chicago over night. I want you to come home with me, it’s important that you see me naked, and then_.”

Beth Anne brilliantly smiled, “I want you to make love to me.”

Other than a nervous sigh, Tim was speechless. 

Tim swiftly ambled to the parking garage, Beth Anne wandered back into the Hilton to briefly say goodnight to various family members.

……………………………….....................................

“Just move the comic books off my bed”, Beth Anne cheerily told Tim as they entered her cozy bedroom.

“Many an amorous night began with those same words”, Tim humorously stated.

Beth Anne giggled, “Smart-ass, now help me out of this stupid dress.”

Beth Anne whirled around, Tim’s hand unto her shoulder as he proficiently unzipped the back, “It really is a nice gown.”

“It’s on loan from my aunt”, Beth Anne snickered, and “I think I stretched it.”

Beth Anne held the material against her bust, partially swerving to convene her face with Tim’s, “Take a seat on the bed, I need you to see me, all of me.”

Tim laughed, “You keep bossing me around, this won’t be much of a relationship.”

Tim pulled off his shoes, the bed thunderously squeaking as he hopped upon it.

Beth Anne stood with her backside to Tim as she removed the dress in slow motion, spun around and then leisurely wobbled to him.

Beth Anne’s bra sufficiently cradled her lovely rack, her waist high granny style panties depicting the fullness of her bulbous belly, her swollen milky white thighs nudging together.

Tim began unbuttoning his shirt, “You’re more beautiful than I possibly imagined.”

Beth Anne gestured with her finger to hold on, then proceed to wiggle her panties pass her huge thighs, subsequently removing her bra, her ample breasts wilting just a tad. 

SMACK! 

Beth Anne slapped her portly belly. 

“This is all of me!” Beth Anne mischievously giggled.“Get used to it; I won’t be getting any smaller.”

Tim stood up, his fingers tenderly exploring Beth Anne’s belly and waist, their eyes locking, as did their lips.

“Hadn’t you better get undressed”, Beth Anne whispered at one point.

Tim didn’t need any further encouragement.

Beth Anne let down her hair and removed her glasses, “Can you guess my weight?”

Tim bashfully smiled, “I’d rather not go there.”

The mattress squeaked as Beth Anne crawled into bed, her corpulent bubble butt quivering in motion. 

“I’m around 220-pounds”, Beth Anne grinned, “Maybe a little bit more.”

“You mean more to love”, Tim chivalrously responded.

Tim held Beth Anne securely against his body, a brief kiss, Tim then sighed, “I need to tell you, Beth. I’ve never done this before.”

Beth Anne giggled, “I’ll show you how it’s done.” 

Tim’s jaw dropped, “You..have!”

“Didn’t you know? I’m a regular harlot!” Beth Anne then boisterously squeaked, “I’m kidding!”

Tim sighed in relief, “But I hope I don’t disappoint you.”

“How’s that possible”, Beth Anne contentedly smiled, “When you’re with the one you love, it’s never disappointing.”

(Continued in post 52 on page 3 of this thread)


----------



## atcAlan (Nov 6, 2012)

Well Done Matt!

Alan


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello Alan,
I'm pleased you're enjoying the story but I've another scene to be posted this week.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2012)

Grinning madly after this latest update


----------



## winndich (Nov 6, 2012)

been a lurker here for years now, but you did it. You made me delurk and god knows, I'm very lazy, when it comes to post in forums.

But this is most likely the most awesome WG-Story I've ever read and will ever read. I so hope it's not finished yet 

I'm not lying, I check every single day for an update to this story.


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Tad,
Glad you're enjoying the story. The epilogue will be posted shortly.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Winndich,
I sincerely appreciate your kind words, I'm greatly flattered.
Though the story is about to reach it's conclusion, I have two other romantically inspired WG stories that I'm planning to write in the future.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## Matt L. (Nov 8, 2012)

*DIVERGENCE EPILOGUE *

.Some years later 

Tim arrived home from his day at work, toting a briefcase and looking rather lighthearted despite putting in an extra two hours at the office. 

Setting the briefcase down on the table within the entrance of the comfortable townhouse he shared with Beth Anne and their four children, he then ambled to the kitchen.

Tim rested his shoulder up against the doorway, spying upon the love of his life as she hovered over the stove. He silently observed her at work, a wide smile planted over his face. 

Beth Annes auburn mane appearing windswept, brushing her shoulders, outlining her adorable features. A red hue plastered over her chubby cheeks, fashionable eyewear decorating her face, and her double chin supplementing the splendor of her cute appearance. 

Beth Annes weight had increased to a solid 290-pounds, though her movement and personality depicted an energetic woman full of enthusiasm and bliss. 

The purple hooded T-shirt broadcast her voluptuous cleavage that slid a tad downward and the spherical shape of her big belly while the dark blue sweatpants emphasized the voluminous girth of her hindquarters and absolute thickness of her beefy thighs.

Tim quietly stepped into the kitchen, Beth Anne instinctively whirling around.

Beth Annes cheerful giggle corresponded with her smile, Well now, home on schedule, I admire a man who doesnt keep his woman waiting.

Tim loosen his tie, Where are the kids?

Beth Anne roguishly grinned, I put em to bed early, she then pointed at Tim, remember the third Friday of every month is our night.

I know, Tim cracked an ardent smile. Im really looking forward to it.

Wash up then and get ready, Beth Anne chuckled, Ill have the candles lit and the lasagna on the table!

After dinner well watch the first Spiderman movie, Beth Anne added.

Italian food and Spiderman, looks like somebody is in the mood for making love, Tim intrepidly replied.

Beth Anne puffed up her pudgy cheeks and purred, You know it.

Tim washed up, changing into a T-shirt and sweatpants before journeying into the dinning room where Beth Anne welcomed him with a kiss as she handed him a glass of champagne. 

Clinking the glasses together, hoisting them upward in silent acknowledgement, amorously smiling.

Gonna put on something sexy?, Tim asked.

Beth Anne looked into Tims face, glistening embers in her eyes, Im already in something sexy.

Tim lightly chuckled, Yeah, right.

Beth Anne sipped the champagne then waddled over to the dining room table, Tim right behind her.

Oh Tim, Beth Anne hummed while cutting out a heaping wedge of lasagna, In the mail today we got invitations for our high school reunion!

Tim squinted at Beth Anne, gesturing with a curious smirk, You dont really want to go? I mean, social gatherings arent exactly your kind of thing.

Beth Anne animatedly bounced in her seat, You kidding!

I want everyone to see how successful Ive become, Beth Anne happily smiled, Ive succeeded with all my goals.

Tim lovingly gazed over at Beth Anne, And so have I.

FINIS


----------



## winndich (Nov 10, 2012)

awww. Too bad it's already finished, but it's a beautiful ending. Really looking forward to your announced next story. I'm sure it will be great


----------

